# Blowing Coat!!!



## Melissa Miller

Ok Stogie is officially blowing coat!!! 
Poor Jane, when I took the dogs to be groomed today she could only do Stogie because it took her the entire time. He is matting so fast, you cant keep up. Im going to have to brush him out three times a day I guess!  

This may drive me to drinking, haha.


----------



## Dawna

I feel for you Melissa. That part of Cru's 'puppyhood' I did NOT enjoy. 
You're lucky you have a groomer who will work with you to keep their show coat. The small town groomers here won't touch a mat. They just want to shave 'em!!!
It DOES get better, just takes a little while. 
Dawna


----------



## northstarhavs

Oh Melissa just wait. Noah is still blowing coat but his mature coat is so soft and silky. They have alot of coat but it is so nice and easy care when it is finally in. Don't drink while you're pulling mats, he will not love you anymore<g>
J


----------



## Melissa Miller

Ok its just terrible. I brush out a mat and its back within an hour. 
He just whines. Im trying to be so gentle. Today I was brushing out these mats that were right on the skin, and he would let out a yelp sometimes, Goldie and Rumba were right by him trying to make him feel better, licking hsi face. It was precious. 

Is there anything I can put on his skin? It seems like this would be very irritating to it. I hope this doenst last long.


----------



## Dawna

Um, yeah, I didn't mean to imply that Cru was finished with that matting stage, but it's SO better. He still gets mats, but not like when he started blowing coat the first time around 10 months or so. That was AWFUL. Everyone says their coat gets easier and easier to care for. Let's hope their right!
Dawna


----------



## Melissa Miller

I wonder how long the blowing coat lasts? When is their adult coat IN?
Where is the light at the end of the tunnel? 
Goldie has been matting BAD this week, and she is a year and a half!
She was sick so maybe that caused her to Blow Coat???

Who knows, but its awful trying to get the mats out.


----------



## northstarhavs

*Blowing Coat.*

Melissa,
Can you say "Puppy cut". Only kidding. The transition from puppy coat to full adult coat can take years. Usually they start "blowing coat" at about 8 months give or take a month and do not finish until three years or more. Of course, changes or imbalances in their metabolism may play a role in this. For example, bitches coming into season, stress, change in diet etc. Just comb them more often and keep the hair nice and clean. Try to reduce buil up. Susan is really good at that.
Hugs,
J


----------



## Guest

Tanzi is finally coming out of that stage. Her coat is much easier to care for now, but it still shows the effects of the 'nasty' phase. Her coat change was EXTREME. We may give her a haircut and cut off those puppy ends so she can start over.


----------



## Dawna

HELP. I am making dinner for 20 people. (I thought 10 were coming) Our oldest son is 21 today. Cru had a bath so he'd be all pretty for company. Some precious helpful little person put his belly band on him for me ... while he was still wet. He has a 'belt' of mats of the likes I have never seen. It's like a shrink to fit mat all the way around. Is there any way to get this out? He is just now looking like a hav again after a puppy cut.


----------



## Melissa Miller

So Sorry Dawna, 
Im not sure. I would probably wet it and take a slicker to it, since he is in a puppy coat anyhow. Im sure Ill get blasted for that, but it may help. 

Poor Cru! This is when we need Susan!!!!


----------



## Guest

Try cornstarch...put it directly on the mats and use your fingers to gently separate the mats, and then use a metal comb.


----------



## Dawna

Thanks Tami. I can't believe how badly it matted right around his waist. It looks like felt or something. I'll try the cornstarch right now.


----------



## Melissa Miller

Good luck on Cru! 

Three years??????!!!!!!!
Goldie is getting a puppy coat, NO DOUBT! I have to get one nice photo of her all long and pretty, then CHOP CHOP!


----------



## Dawna

Cru is getting so mad at me! I can only work on him for a little bit, but it's coming out sloooowlyyy.
I like the puppy cuts a lot, but I'm trying to grow Cru out again right now.
Goldie will be stylin'!


----------



## trustmissy

My dog is now 20 months old and has gone through several periods of severe matting. He only made it for 9 months before I had to start keeping him in a puppy cut. That did not stop the matting, just made it easier to manage. How can you tell when their "adult coat" has come in? Is their final color established when that happens?


----------



## murphy

okay... what is a blow?


----------



## Dawna

It's sort of like shedding, but instead of individual hairs coming out all over your furniture, carpet, etc, the loose hair in this breed needs to be combed or brushed out. Then you just take the hairwad out of the brush and throw it away. LOL
This is the time when havanese are prone to matting if you don't really brush them out well everyday.


----------



## Tom King

They do it at different ages and for different lengths of time. No 2 of our dogs did it at the same age or for the same length of time. The light at the end of the tunnel is that the final adult coat, whenever it comes and the other is gone, is the best coat.


----------



## Annabelle

I recently took my 5 mo. old pup to the groomer, who said that her coat was hopelessly matted and that she would need to be shaved. Needless to say, I was fairly shocked to see my little furless "baby" when I picked her up. Since then I've talked to another groomer, who said that the first groomer was just being lazy -- that they should have been able to comb out the mats. Is shaving the only answer to matted coats or is the 2nd groomer right?


----------



## Tom King

It takes a long time but any matts can be brushed out. It also requires 2 people. One to hold (that's my job) and one to line brush. No groomer is hardly going to do as much work for as long as it takes on a completely matted dog.


----------



## MelAull

Melissa,
Do you use any kind of leave in conditioner? I spray bella's coat (not drenching her) once a week and after baths with a my own leave in conditioner. I've noticed that if I don't use it or wait to long then the mats will get worse and harder to get out. 
btw how often do you bath them?


----------



## Carinamia

*Agitated and clever havanese*

Hi everyone,

This may sound ignorant but what is a blowing coat? I have my first havanese, Carina who is ten months old. I went away for a week and when I returned her coat was completely matted. I have tried everything and now have to have her shaved. Her fur is quite soft so I couldn't imagine it would get so matted and so quickly. I have had to cut some out and she looks like a mess. She is going to the groomer Thursday as I can't seem to do anything. She is also is shredding everything in sight and is now biting my toes, ankles, and has learned how to nip my leg like a pinch when she wants to come up. I give her lots of love, attention, and trained her. She seems so agitated that I had the nerve to leave her for a week with a neighbor. She didn't pee once in their house while I was away, but mine has become her personal bathroom. I know they are intelligent but she is almost too smart. Any answers would be helpful.


----------



## Havtahava

Melissa, if you can get your hands on some of The Coat Handler's Conditioner, you can mist that on his coat and leave it on. That will help some of the returning mats to slip apart much easier. Is Stogie scratching? I have noticed one of my girls will scratch and create mats very fast.

Try to avoid the slicker at all costs. I've been told by several people that it will break the ends, and then you will end up with worse mats down the road.

Good luck. The blowing coat stage is not fun.


----------



## susaneckert

*Blowing coat question*

Ok I have read what all has written.Since I am new with this breed can any one be so kind to send me a list of dos and donts for coats and what to use brushes shampoos ect.The breederthat Yoda is coming from said they had to shave his tummy because it got matted.He is 6 month male


----------



## Melissa Miller

Susan, 
I will try get my groomer friend to make a list. 

Kimberly and Mel- I just ordered some of that Handler Coat stuff. 
I dont bathe the dogs, I have someone groom them, but they normally get done once a week. I try and keep them brushed, but Im not as good as I should be. I am not going to use the slicker anymore! I got it out in a desperate situation. hehe. 

Cari, if you have a 10 month old male, that is about the normal time for the Blowing of the Coat...( sounds so official, haha) They lose their puppy coat when their adult coat starts coming in, and as it falls out it mats up with the other hair. During this time you have to really brush them a lot. If you dont, you end up crying in your wine, like me. The other problems you are having sounds just like a Havanese puppy! Puppy hell is what you are in! Biting, shredding, peeing, yep they are clever! 

Stogie has been in good shape lately no mats. I know it comes in stages. He will a year on Oct 3rd.


----------



## susaneckert

*blowing coat*

Thanks Melissa on the information and trying to get me a list . I guess I am getting Yoda just in time for matting LOL So If I brush him like 5 times a day I should be kinda safe.Lets hope I get some sleep so excited about Yoda its strange I never felt this excited about any thing before so I am thinking its a goood thing  Thanks again Susan


----------



## MelAull

Well I feel better now! I bath Bella Bella once a week, wuz worried it was to much. Shes not shown any problems being bathed that much (itching or sores), I use a pretty mild dog shampoo. She has been blowing coat for a couple weeks now. I use my leave in conditoner (ion) after baths and once inbetween baths, it seems to help the mats to brush out easily. 
She didnt like her back legs or butt brushed at first but she enjoyed the rest of her grooming alot. It got to where I'll work on her back end first very slowly and gently, then she thinks the rest is like a reward! I think I have a pretty good handle on her coat. The only thing that bothers me is the little bit of eye staining. Judging from some pics ive seen on the net, her eye staining is pretty minimal. Any one have any advice on that?


----------



## Nancy

*Blowing Coat*

My sweet Beau is 1 1/2 years old and I am not sure what coat he has but we have to keep him in a puppy cut or it mats all over. I hope he will grow out of it because I love the breed with the full coat. Do you have any suggestions of an appopropriate cut, there are not any pictures on line of dog hair cuts. My groomer is very helpful but I am looking for something so Beau does not look like a poodle! Thanks


----------



## Tom King

The biggest mistake that groomers make with Havanese is that they want to taper the legs. Pam leaves the hair on the ears and tail longer and scissors the legs with hair the same length. Even with the hair on the body and legs 1/2 inch long, they still look like Havanese. The shaggy head and tail and nontapered legs are the keys regardless of what overall length you decide you want the main part of the fur.


----------



## susaneckert

Can some one give me a name of some good Shampoo and conditioner and tangle spray for the Havanese thank you


----------



## cjxxBuster

i just use a white shampoo for dogs, i have been told not to use a conditioner when bathing, as this can make the coat to soft therefore making it easier to matt, due to making it to flyaway or static. A fantastic detangle is cornrow magic kids detangler, i use it daily when i groom Buster and it keeps the tangles away. He still has his puppy coat but i can really tell the differance if i dont use it. It also smells lovely so i feel i dont need to bath him as much.
http://us.st11.yimg.com/us.st.yimg.com/I/yhst-2519492840586_1930_13244086


----------



## Lynn

I was wondering for those of you using the Coat Handlers conditioner on the matting hair if it works, or is there something that works better on the matting. Also what is the best tool (brush, comb) to get the mats out? What is a slicker? I guess I don't want to use one of them, but I don't know what they are??

I read this thread, because my dog is getting mats and I remember reading this when he was younger, didn't have a problem then. So when he started getting mats, I went back to this thread. 

This site has been sooo helpful to me, I can't imagine what I would do without it!


----------



## Kathy

Lynn,
One of the best combs for aiding in the removal of mats is the _*EVOLUTION SHEDDING COMP WITH ROTATING TEETH.*_ Here is a link where you can see and purchase the product. Work at mats slowly, also pulling the mat apart some with your fingers before you work with a tool.

Slickers are only good for fluffing the legs in my opinion. Several exhibitor's and mentor's have told me to never use a slicker on Havanese unless you are getting ready to go into the show ring. <grin>

Dog Grooming Products, Combs & Brushes


----------



## Kathy

Why didn't the link show up????? 

Go to carealotpets.com you will find it under combs and brushes.


----------



## Lynn

thank you Kathy for the information, I will get on the site and check it out.


----------



## irnfit

Kodi started matting at about 6mos so I had to have him shaved. Now I am on top of it and I comb and brush him at least every other day. I have found a wide tooth comb that I got at Target for about $3.00 and it works great on getting out mats. If they are really bad, I sometimes use a hair thinning tool to break thru the mat and then comb the rest out (or cut it out if it's real bad). 

His coat has changed - the top hair along his back is really flyaway. Is this a blow coat? His legs and body are still silky, but not along his back.

Shelby doesn't mat alot, but she is only 4mos, so maybe she will change too.


----------



## DAJsMom

Dusty has suddenly been matting a bunch more and much more hair is ending up on the comb when I brush her. This has all happened in the last week. I bathed her last thursday, and used a different conditioner. I'm not sure if this is a new phase of blowing coat, or if it's the conditioner, or if I did something wrong at the last bath, or because we took her on our weekend trip to San Diego and stressed her out, or what, but it's a mess! She's 14 months old now. I hope going back to the other conditioner will help!


----------



## LuvMyHavanese

Tripp is almost a year old. Its like his coat changed overnight. I could brush him 1-2 times a week & not have 1 mat. Now i could brush him 3 times a day & he will still have mats. I cant keep up! Forget about getting near his tummy & underarms! I always said i would never cut his hair but..........


----------



## susaneckert

when Yoda was 8-9 months his coat was always matted as they call blowing coat now even thow his coat is very short and the puppy coat is gone what a difference ,.His adult coat is so much nicer I love it and its so thick,.


----------



## marjrc

It's a very trying time, keeping up with the mattings on our pups' coats. I just read someone said it could be up to 3 years before the coat 'settles' a bit for some Havs! :jaw: 

I know Ricky has that kind of coat. It' sbeen changing the past 2-3 months and all of a sudden the past week, I noticed that some of the very wavy hairs are turning into large curls. Weird!! The hair from the back of his head, down over his back to about 1/3 of the way are large waves, very soft and silky too. The rest, down to his tail are the usual thick, crimped hairs he's had for a few months now. It's changing every day! I LOVE the new, softer curls. Could be because I cut him...? Or simply it's another change in the whole 'blowing coat' phase. He's 10.5 months.


----------



## irnfit

Last week, Kodi had no mats...this week his rear end is one big hairball :frusty: I bought No More Tangles and found that it really is better than anything else I have tried on the mats. He is just getting very impatient, so we are doing some snipping  Shelby just has one big mat under her ear, near her jawline. I think it's from Kodi grabbing her there when they play. :crazy:


----------



## MaddiesMom

Oh, I can *SO* relate! The blowing puppy coat stage is no fun! :frusty: I absolutely have to brush and comb every single day, and still find lots of teeny mats each day. Maddie is trying to be so patient, bless her heart. But I know its frustrating for them as well. I just gave her a weekly bath and it took me over an hour and a half to blow her dry and brush her out. I will be SO glad when this is over! Tell me it won't be 3 years, *PLEASE?* :jaw:


----------



## Hannah

*Blowing their coats*

:biggrin1: Hi, I've never blogged before, so have patience with me. But I have owned 2 havenese dogs for 3 years and have never heard the term blowing their coat, before. But I wondered why they don't mat as bad as they did the first couple of years. I'm glad I came across this site.Blowin


----------



## DAJsMom

Welcome Hannah! You give us all hope that this phase will end someday!


----------



## marjrc

Welcome aboard, Hannah! There is a thread where you can post an introduction, so we can get to know you and your Havs a little better. Here is the link:

http://www.havaneseforum.com/showthread.php?t=5&highlight=introduction

Click on 'post reply'. If you have any pictures to share with us, we'd LOVE to see them! 

Ricky's coat is changing and I jsut have to keep at it every day. Sammy's isn't doing much for some reason, but I'm grateful that's it's straighter and silkier. It might take up to 10 mins. to do a good combing on him. Yaaaaaay!


----------



## Julie

Jeanne,
Do you cut Maddie's hair at all?Is it cut around her eyes?How old is she?

The reason I ask all these questions: 
Quincy is 13 1/2 months old now,matting terribly,  even after being brushed every single day....and I have never cut around his eyes/mustache area...but I am considering it.I am one of those people who likes the full coat,but have seen some pretty cute puppy clips.....now I'm thinking maybe just trim alittle on his face?


----------



## Havtahava

Hang in there Jeanne!


----------



## DAJsMom

how long do we hang in there, Kimberly?? I spent over an hour on Dusty again last night. I'm going to try giving her another bath and using the Petsilk conditioner again, but I think it's blowing coat and not a bad job at the last bath. Is it going to be this bad for the next two years?:jaw:


----------



## Havtahava

Noooooo, it doesn't last that long. Every dog seems to be a little different, but the worst one only lasts as couple of months at most (from what I've experienced and heard). Your secondary "blowing" is definitely less significant.


----------



## irnfit

Julie, hang in there with me. :thumb: Kodi has a huge mat and I try to get a little at a time. Now that it's summer (almost), it's a good excuse to cut them down. But I'm trying my best to keep him long. It tries my patience sometimes :frusty: , so I know how you feel.


----------



## Mojito/Bruiser

Now I am terrified. Bruiser and Mojito have been somewhat easy to groom. I am not looking forward to their adult coat. 

Bruiser is loosing some hair. When I brush him out I am getting a few brush loads of hair. Is this normal?

Mojito is not shedding any hair however his type of coat is much different. Mojito's hair is much thicker and grows alot faster. 

So far we have only come across some small mats that break up easily. I am keeping my finger's crossed.

We are going to be expert groomers before the first year is over.


----------



## MaddiesMom

Hi Julie- Maddie is a little over 10 months old. The "blowing coat" just started a few weeks ago. I have never had her groomed, except for cleaning up her feet and nails trimmed. However, I did make the mistake of cutting a few of her bangs a teeny bit a couple of weeks after I got her because she walked into my husband's desk a couple of times, and I felt she couldn't see well. I tried the bands, but she'd get them out. The little cut portion is too long for her to see now, but a tiny bit too short to be pulled back.:frusty: I use a small comb type barrette now to pull the rest of her bangs back, but I don't think she likes it. I do love her long coat, but am thinking a little professional trim around the eyes wouldn't be too bad an idea. 

Kimberly, thanks for the encouragement. This stage is no fun, :help: but at least I see a beautiful thick adult coat coming in.


----------



## Havtahava

Hopefully, it won't last too long, Jeanne. If she tries to remove ponytails, then she will probably try to remove these too, but I love the little claw clips for that crazy head hair stage.

Claw clips (comment with it is not mine):


----------



## Julie

Thank you for the encouragement!I was told that the worst was over---:nono:I'm thinking NOT!They said it varies,but by 10mo.-12mo.is usually the worst.I figured when Quince hit a year,the worse was yet to come---and I think I was right! Now,if he even remotely gets wet.....oh lord!I am having a really tough time.He went from just little tiny ones,not a big deal,in the usual places--like armpits,groan area,maybe behind an ear...to now...all those and on his paws,his rear end,neck,chest...just everywhere!I think the only place he hasn't had one is by his mouth/chin area.:frusty: 
My only advice::thumb: 
Wetness is NOT your friend!Never ever ever bathe an un-groomed dog!Comb first,then bath,then comb.I pray you are right Kimberly......I pray this only lasts another couple months.
:becky:Thanks Jeanne.......I like how's Maddie's hair looks like it is out of her eyes in your photo...I thought perhaps you cut it that way or it just grew like that.Quincy has alot of hair at the inside corner of his eyes...and I keep trying to train some up for his topknot,some down for his mustache...struggling! Michele---We're in the same boat huh?


----------



## Julie

I love those hair claws!Quincy won't keep them in and his hair is so soft,they flip out and he eats them!My daughter is 15 and has only had slight hair trims...she has very long hair,so I have millions of different hair thingy's,in different sizes.......nothing has worked so far.except the latex bands.The claws are super though if they leave them in!Some are really tiny now and very cute!


----------



## DAJsMom

Thanks Kimberly!
I'm taking a deep breath and calming down now. One week of this nasty phase is over now. Only seven more (give or take) to go! Maybe I won't get desperate enough to do a puppy clip.

Julie, I did the same as you and trimmed Dusty's bangs not long after we got her. It was in December, and now they are long enough to hang in her eyes so she can't see at all, but only just barely long enough to clip back. I really don't like the way she looks with a topknot, but I'm doing it anyway some of the time, just so she can see.


----------



## MaddiesMom

Kimberly- Those are *exactly* the ones I use! However, mine are quite small and made by Scunci. I use the tortoise shell or black ones (there's also white on the card). I think the black and brown ones go better with her coat. :biggrin1: We know how fashion conscientious the little girls are! ound: She tolerates them better than the bands, and they hold better. But they still tend to slip some when she's playing hard or doing the RLH. I've been using 2, one to hold the bangs, and one just behind it grabbing on to more hair. That seems to work better. Another Hav owner introduced me to them, and they do work better than the bands.


----------



## DAJsMom

I think we have some clips like that. They are probably in an assortment of colors since I have two girls, but Dusty won't care. She usually leaves her ponytail in unless I get it too tight!


----------



## MaddiesMom

Julie- Actually in the avatar photo, I hadn't cut Maddie's bangs yet. I just brushed the hair out of her eyes and quickly snapped a picture. When I did trim her bangs, they still hung in front of her eyes, but just a wee bit shorter so she could see a little. I do love to see their eyes though. Maddie has the most beautiful, soft almond eyes. I'm torn between the clips and having her bangs professionally groomed so that you can see her eyes, but still have the hair fall to each side. :decision: I really liked her brother Billy's cut around his face if you remember the picture of him that Kimberly posted. Also, I saw Catherine's Austin today for play, and his bangs are trimmed really cute. Decisions, decisions, decisions!!!

I sure agree with the no bathing with mats! I have to do a thorough brushing/comb-out before each week's bath or she'll be a disaster. I'm glad to hear this won't last forever.


----------



## marjrc

I am SOOOOOOO happy I cut Ricky's hair! Oh man, it's great. I know, I know... I'm teasing here, but I couldn't handle the horrible mats and I was in arm/neck/shoulder pain all the time as well as swearing up a storm. :argue: 

I gave him his first bath today, since the puppy cut, and yes, I combed him thoroughly before and was careful not to rub his hair too much. The combing after his bath went very well! :whoo: He did have some mats on his chest and behind one ear, but with hubby's help, I got them all out. I combed Ricky for about 5 mins., put him down to run around, repeated this 3 times and that was that. He lay out in the sun and dried out very nicely. I just gave him a quick comb, 4-5 hrs. later and he's all good to go. :biggrin1: 

I plan on spending my summer doing something other than combing the little bugger! lol I admire those that are hanging in there though. Good luck with everything!!


----------



## Julie

Now Marj.......be nice!No rubbing in allowed!:croc: ound: 
We may be joining you with a puppy clip too!:croc: LOL!
Full coats are snuggly soft........and pretty
puppy clips are easier ....and cute :decisions:


----------



## LuvMyHavanese

How about some puppy cut pictures!!


----------



## marjrc

There are quite a few puppy cut pictures in that thread, Shannon. Here's the link. I just added some a few minutes ago. 

http://www.havaneseforum.com/showthread.php?t=625

Sorry, Julie. Couldn't resist!!!  :evil:


----------



## dboudreau

Just when I thought I had a handle on Sam's coat, he has started matting again, worse this time. :Cry: Sam is 17 months old now. He has a show in two weeks, so looks like I'll be brushing constantly again.:mullet:


----------



## Lola's pals

*confused*

can someone explain what blowing coat is. 1st time havanese owner here.
sorry, Simon:crazy: :crazy:


----------



## marjrc

Lola's pals said:


> can someone explain what blowing coat is. 1st time havanese owner here.
> sorry, Simon:crazy: :crazy:


Simon, we all had that same question, so no worries!! LOL

Blowing coat is when the puppy's coat starts to fall and change in texture, thickness, and where he/she develops a second layer. It can start around 7 months or more and last from 2 to 4, or 6 months. Some Havs have a 2nd blowing it seems later on, maybe a year or two later.... not all though, I don't think.

In my case, Ricky's coat started changing around 6 - 6.5 months into a coarser, wavier and thicker hair. It started matting/tangling easily maybe a month later and was getting harder to maintain w/o having to comb for a good 30 mins. each day. I was careful about not letting the tangles get away from me, but after a run around our muddy yard after a spring rain, when he was 9 months or so, and it taking me more than 2 hours to get rid of only half of his mats, I said 'that's it!' and started cutting his hair the next day. I trimmed about half his hair off and find it much easier to maintain. :biggrin1:

His coat is still changing, from wavy to large curls again, but it remains thick and has to be groomed almost every day. I'm sure he's still "blowing"!

Sammy, on the other hand, only gets a couple of mats a week and isn't blowing his coat yet. He's 10.5 months.


----------



## marjrc

dboudreau said:


> Just when I thought I had a handle on Sam's coat, he has started matting again, worse this time. :Cry: Sam is 17 months old now. He has a show in two weeks, so looks like I'll be brushing constantly again.:mullet:


Sorry to hear that, Debbie! I know how challenging it can be, but I gave up trying early in the game. I know you don't have that option because you are showing Sam, but I hope you can get through this challenge. Hang in there!


----------



## Melissa Miller

Debbie, trust me it is bad, but hopefully will not last long. Stogie would go through bad periods then get better. Lately he has been so much better, but a month ago he did blow a lot of coat again. I think the warmer weather. 
He is about the same age as Sam. 

Goldie on the other hand is not shaven, but dang close. She is so short, just got a new haircut. :whoo: She LOVES it. She is SOOOO cute. I will have to post a pic. 

Marj, I know how you feel. I love Goldie being cut down.


----------



## dboudreau

Thanks for the encouragement, we will get through this. I'll be waiting for those pictures of Goldie.


----------



## Callalilly

I was forced to dig up an old thread ~ Callie is going through this oh so wonderful stage right now. :frusty: She is very matted and I can't seem to get through most of them.

My question is to those who have used the cornstarch method.... does it really work??? I'm ready to try just about anything. I would really hate to cut her hair, she has such beautiful colors right now and I know she will lose the black tips for good. 

Thanks,
Lisa


----------



## Havtahava

Lisa, does she have a bunch of small mats or are they getting big? The smaller ones can be pulled apart with your fingers.

Sorry, I haven't tried the cornstarch method for mats, but it's worth a shot. It won't stay in the coat, but if Callie goes running around after you put it on, you could end up with some on the furniture, etc.

You're welcome to come over to this side of the bay and we can work on her together if you'd like.


----------



## DAJsMom

The nice thing about cornstarch is that it won't really hurt anything. (my kids love a big bowl of cornstarch and water to play in, and I love it because to them it's better than playing in mud and to me it's something I can just vaccuum up if they track any into the house!). I've tried it on mats but I don't know how much it helped. I think it helps the mats slide apart a little. 
When Dusty was at that stage I just had to brush her thoroughly every single day. It only lasted a couple of months maybe and then it just suddenly stopped. Much better now!


----------



## irnfit

The only thing I learned is not to try to do them all at once. You will get frustrated and the dog will not like to be brushed anymore. If you just do a little each day, it goes a lot faster. Or even do it a couple of times a day, but just in short sessions. 

I found a detangler works, something like No More Tangles, or you can get one made for dogs. I spray it on and then work it into the mat with my fingers. Then just gently comb through the mat. I use small motions going from th bottom of the mat to the top. It takes time and patience. 

Kodi was so matted the last time that it took me 3-1/2 days to get them all out. I think at 2 yrs he is finally done, because he has been mat free for a while. Shelby is in that stage now, it comes and goes, but her mats are no nearly as bad as Kodi's were.


----------



## Callalilly

Thank you all very much for your help! And Kimberly thank you for your generous offer! You are too sweet but ya know I think I can do it. I'm embarrassed to say I was looking for an easy way out. Easy on me and my poor, sweet, patient, little girl. Having had a Maltese and a Tibetan Terrier before being blessed by my Hav, I'm used to grooming the long locks. However this blowing coat business is somethin' else! She seems to develop mats overnight! 

So Kimberly, I'd love to come on over to "your side of the bay" simply for a playdate if that works for you!! 

Y'all are the best!

Hmm ~ I think I will go ahead and try that cornstarch idea, I'll let you know how it goes. And if it doesn't work at least I'll have it out for my kids to play with! We love that stuff!!


----------



## ivyagogo

I have this to look forward to???? Gryff isn't quite 6 months yet. I do keep him in a puppy cut, so I'm hoping it won't ber too bad.


----------



## marjrc

Ivy, if the puppy cut is pretty short, it is an easy thing to groom. I cut Ricky's coat this past June and it's been very easy to care for. I can skip combing it for a few days without any worries. Sammy's is long, but he has a single coat and it's silkier so even though we get mats, they are o.k. to work out.


----------



## judith

cornstarch does work well on the smaller mats. after spending 1hour+ daily combing, i just had coco cut down to 1/2. i hope she doesn't get too cold although it never gets too cold in california.


----------



## JASHavanese

Melissa Miller said:


> Ok Stogie is officially blowing coat!!!
> Poor Jane, when I took the dogs to be groomed today she could only do Stogie because it took her the entire time. He is matting so fast, you cant keep up. Im going to have to brush him out three times a day I guess!
> 
> This may drive me to drinking, haha.


I feel for you. Stock up on wine, you're going to need it. Is this Jane V doing the grooming?
I had one hav that flew through coat change, another that was sort of a pia and one that was HOLY COW. I made it through coat change with the holy cow hav and had a beautiful show coat.......and then my male took one chomp and off went her ear fringe. I about passed out and thought seriously of taking up drinking. If it would give me a buzz, I would.


----------



## JASHavanese

ivyagogo said:


> I have this to look forward to???? Gryff isn't quite 6 months yet. I do keep him in a puppy cut, so I'm hoping it won't ber too bad.


You'll do fine with the puppy cut. It's the show coat that you want to pull your own hair out when it happens.


----------



## Melissa Miller

Jan I posted that a while back. Stogie is doing great now, we havent had any issues for a long time. Yes, Jane did groom them, but now she lives so far. Its almost an hour each way and I could have them done in that time. 

Stogie was the HOLY COW version. I have never seen anything like it. Ask Dawna, she went through it with Bunni.


----------



## Havtahava

Melissa, "a while back"? That was more than a year ago.  I love how these old topics stick around, but sometimes you can't tell how old they are. It just goes to show that we all go through the same old things with our dogs. Oy!


Lisa, a playdate sounds fabulous! I'll get in touch with you via email if your email is activated through the forum.


----------



## Dawna

uh, yeah. I think Stogie and Bunni had the HOLY COW gene. 
Thank goodness that's a one time thing. 
I was so tempted to shave her and pretend she was a Chinese Crested.


----------



## Missy

My Cash, who just turned one- started blowing coat overnight. He had always been a wash and wear Hav. But now these big blobs of black cotton come out when I brush him. I worked on one mat behind his ear for an hour the othernight- and when I was done and took all the hair that had come out and rolled it in a tight ball it was the size of a golf ball!!!!! a tight wad of fur the size of a golfball--- and he still has a lot of hair there. the next day he had a mat on top of his head. The good thing about Cash is he really isn't that sensitive and doesn't scream when I work on him like Jasper did

Jasper at two seems to be doing a bit better- but as the weather changed and the heat came on he seems to be shedding a bit more. 

I think I may go a bit shorter on the puppy cut next time.


----------



## Missy

Oh by the way I am loving the Nova Pearls Power Moisturizing Spray Mist for dogs and cats--- It seems to work really well on loosening the mats... It has that baby powder scent though- that some people like but I am not fond of- But I like what it does better than the other detanglers I have used.


----------



## irnfit

Missy said:


> The good thing about Cash is he really isn't that sensitive and doesn't scream when I work on him like Jasper did.


This made me laugh. When I brush Kodi, he just sits there and doesn't move. But Shelby whines and growls the whole time.


----------



## California Star

I would try putting the coat in hemectin oil, that will definitely help with the matting. Puppy coat matting are the worse, but once that is done and over with... Once a week washing and brushing is all you need.


----------



## Havtahava

Dawna said:


> uh, yeah. I think Stogie and Bunni had the HOLY COW gene.
> Thank goodness that's a one time thing.
> I was so tempted to shave her and pretend she was a Chinese Crested.


If you ever consider that again and succumb to the temptation, I want to see pictures! Ha ha!


----------



## Dana

*Blowing the coat*

Hi,

I'm waiting for that too. My Piper is 9 mos. old and there have been a few more mats. I comb her morning and night and I'm surprised that there is always a little present waiting for me. Is it still ahead of me or have I beat it by combing her so much? What happens after they get through that stage? Does the coat still mat so easily?
Dana


----------



## Havtahava

Dana, the blowing coat stage is horrible because it seems like you brush them and the mats develop almost as soon as you look their way again. By grooming as often as you are doing, you're staying way ahead of the game. After you get through it, you'll notice a huge difference and you probably won't find any mats for days. Most females that are not spayed will go through it a little bit again, but not quite so bad as the puppy to adult blowing coat change.


----------



## Dana

*Blowing the coat*

Kimnberly,
Thanks for your response. I should have done more reading here because this morning I find a lot of information on blowing the coat. For some reason, I have difficulty getting around in this site. Anyway, I'm going to try to stay ahead of it. It's five AM and I'm going to put this little silly on the table and comb through her. She's more work than I thought she would be (and I was used to Wheatens) but she is the biggest character I've ever had. Right now she has gathered all the big dog food bowls and brought them to me. This lining up of dog bowls is a daily routine. Now, she is tossing a stuffed fox up in the air and catching it! Every day I wake up with one eye open and she is full of mischief. You just have to laugh at her even tho it's too early to do much more than turn the alarm off! Have a nice day. Dana


----------



## Havtahava

She lines up the big dog bowls and brings them to you? That sounds way too cute!


----------



## Lynn

Havtahava said:


> Noooooo, it doesn't last that long. Every dog seems to be a little different, but the worst one only lasts as couple of months at most (from what I've experienced and heard). Your secondary "blowing" is definitely less significant.


*There is a second "blowing"?* I had to read though this thread because all of a sudden Casper is full of mats, and I brush him daily. The first time this happen he was 8 months old. Now he is 13 months old. We worked 3-4 hrs on him last night, he is so good when we groom him, but I felt sorry for him and I wondering if it is going to be possible to keep him in a long coat this winter with all the snow and rain we get. I love the long coat look...hopefully this blowing coat won't last long.


----------



## Lilly's mom

Lynn said:


> *There is a second "blowing"?* I had to read though this thread because all of a sudden Casper is full of mats, and I brush him daily. The first time this happen he was 8 months old. Now he is 13 months old. We worked 3-4 hrs on him last night, he is so good when we groom him, but I felt sorry for him and I wondering if it is going to be possible to keep him in a long coat this winter with all the snow and rain we get. I love the long coat look...hopefully this blowing coat won't last long.


Lilly is almost 1 year and I think we may be going thru a second coat blowing UGGGGGGG


----------



## irnfit

Shelby didn't start blowing coat until she was 10 months old. She is one now and still matting, but it is manageable. Kodi's first time was at 7 mos and then again at about 18 mos. He is 2 and I think (hope) we are done with blowing coats.


----------



## Melissa Miller

Yes I do think there is. Stogie def went through a second stage. It was not as severe as the first time, but yes they keep going. I think for two years they can have "bouts".


----------



## anneks

I hate hate hate blowing coat! Add to that all the leaves that get stuck in Mirabel's hair right now and all I do is comb her! I am hoping it ends soon cause we are going on about 2 months of matting now. I am going to try the distilled water and hot towel trick. I just wished Mirabel liked to be combed. :frusty::boom:


----------



## Lynn

anneks said:


> *I hate hate hate blowing coat! *Add to that all the leaves that get stuck in Mirabel's hair right now and all I do is comb her! I am hoping it ends soon cause we are going on about 2 months of matting now. I am going to try the distilled water and hot towel trick. I just wished Mirabel liked to be combed. :frusty::boom:


Me too!!! It can get discouraging at times!! I did try the distilled water/conditioning and hot towel and it was great! Casper is still matting though....it didn't stop it.


----------



## luchetel

Parker went though blowing coat at about 1 year old- the matting was somewhat under control until we went away on vacation for a week and left him with the trainer who did not spend time like we did combing out the matting- When we got him home it was useless. We had to have him cut down- THat was in August- his beautiful coat is still not grown back, but at least he looks mpre presentable! When he came home from the groomer, my kids were horrified! I just kept telling the kids and Parker, that it will grow back- and that we love him for who he is, not how he looks. I NEVER want to go through that again! I can't believe that it can happen again! At this point, Parker runs away when he sees the comb!


----------



## pjewel

Milo is blowing coat something awful. He seems to continue matting at the drop of a hat. It doesn't matter how often I brush him, he's a mess. When he comes in from the yard he not only has leaves attached all over, but I swear he looks like he has a stick up his butt. He invariably comes in with at least one twig trailing him like a second tail. I could hang laundry off it. Nnghh! This is not fun.:frusty:


----------



## anneks

pjewel said:


> Milo is blowing coat something awful. He seems to continue matting at the drop of a hat. It doesn't matter how often I brush him, he's a mess. When he comes in from the yard he not only has leaves attached all over, but I swear he looks like he has a stick up his butt. He invariably comes in with at least one twig trailing him like a second tail. I could hang laundry off it. Nnghh! This is not fun.:frusty:


LMAO Mirabel has the trailing twig as well. It get's caught up in the hair on her legs. It is hard to get off her too as she keeps sitting and running cause it is irritating her. I don't have to rake my yard this year just sweep the floors. She is picking up the yard for me!


----------



## irnfit

The squirrels keep knocking branches off the trees, so mine come in carrying branches, covered in leaves. They look like trees. :biggrin1: They have also decided to eat the leaves. I guess they need more fiber.


----------



## Thumper

Oh Yes! Twigs!!!!!!!! :frusty:

I am forever picking off twigs this fall. Gucci cannot STAND to have a twig stuck to her, so she will come whimper to me when she can't get it off. She will try to pull them off with her teeth, but I worried if that would break her coat?

Atleast she is cooperative and will sit still for me to get them off, but man...some of them can get so tangled or in the oddest places (like near the skin) how on earth does she manage that? lol

Kara


----------



## Judy A

Trailing sticks, piles of leaves, wet snow, mud, etc. etc. being drug into the home.....it's like their coats are trash magnets! Izzy had a tick Sat!! I freaked out when I found it on her head. We had her outside with us for maybe an hour when we were raking on Sat. and Sat. night I found it. :frusty:
And, she is blowing coat for the first time at 12 months. She's pretty cottony and I think her chest is going to be bare when this is all over. You can see her pink skin now and it seems she has the most mats there and between her legs and back of her legs. It's so tempting to get a puppy cut! I would if there was someone around here I trusted to do a good job.


----------



## irnfit

Judy, I know just how you feel. But, don't give up. You might have to work at it for a few weeks, brushing every day, but it is worth it. Kodi has that cottony coat, and he had the worst matting. It took me hours and I almost had him shaved again. I shaved him down when he was 7 mos. But, I really want him in a long coat, so I just kept at it. Well, I think we have finally passed that stage and he mats very little now. 

I am going through it with Shelby, but she is much easier, because she has a straight, silky coat.


----------



## Dana

Tonight I had my first taste of the ravages of winter on my baby's long fluffy coat. She was snow balls from head to toe and worse yet, seems to like the snow and was hard to get back in the house. We went right to grooming table and turned on the hair dryer, applied some detangler. In fifteen minutes, she was back to fluffy Piper! Good thing I have more time now because otherwise I would have to keep her cut close. Do they all like the winter weather? That must come from living with Wheaten Terriers who are really polar bears at heart. This puppy begs for a bath, likes rain too. Dana


----------



## marjrc

Dana said:


> Tonight I had my first taste of the ravages of winter on my baby's long fluffy coat. She was snow balls from head to toe and worse yet, seems to like the snow and was hard to get back in the house. We went right to grooming table and turned on the hair dryer, applied some detangler. In fifteen minutes, she was back to fluffy Piper! Good thing I have more time now because otherwise I would have to keep her cut close. Do they all like the winter weather? That must come from living with Wheaten Terriers who are really polar bears at heart. This puppy begs for a bath, likes rain too. Dana


Ah yes, the "fun in the snow season". sigh........... My boys love the snow too, but as soon as I've toweled them dry and can finally relax, they want out again only to have me doing it all over minutes later! I don't bother with the blow dryer anymore. I'd be at it all day! :frusty: Needless to say, that my house has puddles all over the place and there is always a blanket on our couches. LOL

Ricky is in a shorter cut and Sammy's hair is pretty easy to maintain, but I'd like to have Ricky's grow long again. I dunno...... with all those sticky snowballs, I'm not sure how patient I'll be!

Good luck, Dana! The fun has only just begun! ound:


----------



## Lynn

Kathy said:


> Go to carealotpets.com you will find it under combs and brushes.


I just wanted to share this with everyone....this is the BEST comb ever for hard to comb out hair and matts! Kathy suggested this awhile ago and I am just getting one:frusty: If I would have got it sooner Casper would probably have more hair:biggrin1:

It only cost 4.99 plus freight for all you new puppy owners....you should get one NOW! Make your life easier...the grooming tool you use makes all the difference.

Evolution Comb # E

http://www.carealotpets.com/item-detail/?ItemID=6553B#bigPicture


----------



## Paige

Thank Lynn, I will have to check into this. Nigel is blowing coat and starting to get some nasty matts. The static here is really bad right now and I feel like it is causing some of the matts. 

I also find that spraying them down with coat handlers and blow drying them once a week also helps get rid of a lot of loose hair and it makes them really soft.

I don't know what is has been the toughtest potty training for almost two years or coat blowing for the last two years. But they are worth it.


----------



## pjewel

I've been (accidentally) using the rotating tooth comb since the day I have Milo and it is wonderful. However, some of those matts won't come out whatever I do. We recently had to cut out a number of them. Thank goodness he doesn't seem bothered by the missing hair. He seems to stay warm enough, even on the coldest days.


----------



## irnfit

I'd be lost without that comb. It just seems to glide through their hair. I also cut out really tough mats. especially if they are on Shelby's legs. I also have a pin brush that they love me to use. I have a soft bristle brush also, but that makes them get too much static.

Right now, Kodi has stopped matting. He get a small one sometimes, but for the most part, he is mat-free. Shelby started blowing coat at 10 mos. She is still matting a lot at 14 mos. I hope she stops soon.


----------



## Lynn

irnfit said:


> I'd be lost without that comb. It just seems to glide through their hair.


Michele, 
I totally agree....I ordered another one just in case I lose this oneound:ound: and it does glide through the hair! The only comb I have ever had that I could get though Casper's hair!

I have bought the rotating combs, here at the pet stores...but they are not like this one! This is a magic comb


----------



## pjewel

Michele,

I think I'll have to kill myself if Milo is still matting by 14 months. Either that or I'll be posting naked (read hairless) pictures of my little buddy. ound:


----------



## irnfit

I'm hoping this was her first and last time, because she was a little late getting started. Kodi did it at 6 mos and then at 18 mos. The first time I had him shaved and the second time I pulled *my* hair out. But we survived. I think we should have a t-shirt made "I Survived by Hav Blowing Coat"


----------



## mintchip

irnfit said:


> I'm hoping this was her first and last time, because she was a little late getting started. Kodi did it at 6 mos and *then at 18 mos.* The first time I had him shaved and the second time I pulled *my* hair out. But we survived. I think we should have a t-shirt made "I Survived by Hav Blowing Coat"


Do they all do it again around 2 years old? I have forgotten if Oliver did but Comet is getting some mats:frusty: I hope he isn't starting to blow his beautiful coat.


----------



## irnfit

Oh, I think you would remember if Oliver did it a second time. Those are the things that just stick with you. Maybe he didn't do it as bad. Just be prepared in case Comet is starting. Maybe it's just the weather. I know it has been so weird here, not really a winter, now it's almost spring. I have already started with my allergies.


----------



## SMARTY

Has anyone posted how long this blowing coat last? I remember the first matt I found and that was the first week of November, by Christmas I was offering everyone who entered my home a lint roller. Now the second week of February at 1 year and 2 weeks Smarty and I just spent the last three hours getting a bath and removing every single matt out. That is too much time for both of us.


----------



## Laurief

Michele, I am glad to hear that you took the same route with Kodi first time around. I just buzzed poor Lily down to the skin, figured I would give her a whole new start. If course I left her face, ears and tail, but skin can be seem, everywhere else. And the cute part is that she has a beautiful heart shaped spot on her chest!! It is frustrating for us, and I am sure uncomfortable to the dogs!! 

3 hours bathing & dematting!!! You guys must be exhausted


----------



## TnTWalter

Hey is it E or F on the evolution comb? Kathy's initial recommendation was for the 'shedding' one which is F but you all are talking about E?

Want to make sure I get the right one.

I'm going to go for the longer puppy cut on yuppypuppy's site but I'll still need to keep tangles away.


----------



## Lynn

Trish,
I will look it up if it is E or F comb...and get back to you, but it is the comb where all the teeth are the same length.

I ordered both a E and F comb....I liked the one where all the teeth are the same length the best. I still love this comb!!!


----------



## Lynn

Evolution Comb # E

http://www.carealotpets.com/item-det...53B#bigPicture
__________________


----------



## Lina

So Kubrick is officially blowing coat I think. He had five, count 'em FIVE, big HUGE mats (like over two inches spread out) and 6-7 other little ones in the course of 24 hours. Oh HOW FUN! I really hope this was just a one day thing and maybe tomorrow it will be back to his old coat, which isn't that hard to brush usually. But I really think this is it and the next 4 months (or however long) are going to suck! blah.


----------



## Havtahava

Lina said:


> So Kubrick is officially blowing coat I think. He had five, count 'em FIVE, big HUGE mats (like over two inches spread out) and 6-7 other little ones in the course of 24 hours. Oh HOW FUN! *I really hope this was just a one day thing and maybe tomorrow it will be back to his old coat*, which isn't that hard to brush usually. But I really think this is it and the next 4 months (or however long) are going to suck! blah.


Keep hoping, dear, and keep on brushing! Piaget's blowing his coat too. Thank goodness he can afford to lose a lot, but it's no fun to keep up with this. I am washing him a little more often so I can blow dry out some of the loose hairs after I groom him.


----------



## KristinFusco

Lina said:


> So Kubrick is officially blowing coat I think. He had five, count 'em FIVE, big HUGE mats (like over two inches spread out) and 6-7 other little ones in the course of 24 hours. Oh HOW FUN! I really hope this was just a one day thing and maybe tomorrow it will be back to his old coat, which isn't that hard to brush usually. But I really think this is it and the next 4 months (or however long) are going to suck! blah.


Oh no!  That is the stage I am worried about with Nico. He has a very silky, even coat, but it is only a single layer. If he blows coat, I am going to be left with a naked Hav! ound:


----------



## Jane

Hang in there, Lina! I think that stage lasted about 8 weeks with my boys. It does end! 5 mats in a day.....ugh.....it seems like they can mat up when you just LOOK at them during that stage....


----------



## Lilly's mom

KristinFusco said:


> Oh no!  That is the stage I am worried about with Nico. He has a very silky, even coat, but it is only a single layer. If he blows coat, I am going to be left with a naked Hav! ound:


Well naked Havies do not have mats that one good thing. :biggrin1: and you can put on all kinds of handsome clothes for another reason. and no 3 is you get to go shopping so naked doesn't look to bad now does it? ound:Sorry I couldn't help myself.


----------



## Leeann

Thank goodness I think Monte is finally done blowing coat, what a nightmare he was.

I did the same as Kimberly and bathed more often, I also found if I put any type of leave in conditioner or spray in him he matted more. I really think keeping the coat clean and free of anything helped a lot.


----------



## Lynn

Lina,
It seemed like with Casper the matting rotated around his body.... and lasted 6-8 weeks. 
Watch the legs really good, I had the worst time keeping the inside leg area mat free.


----------



## Lina

Thanks for all the commiserating guys! As this is day one, I'm feeling like it's all just LOOMING ahead of me and never ending. Blegh.


----------



## maryvee

question about blowing coat...i have been finding hair all over-- mostly mats--some days more than others...is that normal? billy is not very matty (except around his butt and a few spots on his belly)


----------



## Me&2Girls

Lina - I have no idea if this worked, but MeMe started blowing coat about three weeks ago, right at the same time I started her on Satin Balls for weight gain. Well, guess what, I haven't had a matt in a week. She hasn't gained an ounce, but boy any tangles just comb right out. I've got the 4" widetooth Greyhound comb for dematting and any tangles, matts, etc. are gone like you are cutting butter. Now watch me have jinxed myself! :biggrin1:


----------



## mellowbo

OMG do I hear ya! Lulu, hereby referred to as the bitch, is blowing too. She may be little but she all but turns inside out when I brush her. And she has to WATCH the comb, brush, etc. She screams as if I'm killing her when I'm barely touching her. I have to walk around brushing her to try to get her attention somewhere else!! Vinny matted horrible when he was blowing but at least he had the decency to let me comb him!!!
If the bitch is lucky she will live to see tomorrow, LOL.
:frusty:


----------



## Me&2Girls

Oh dear, poor Lulu - mom sounds mad. Could you try giving her special treats only for grooming? I do like your description of turning inside out - MeMe's a champ at hiding those front legs from me.


----------



## mellowbo

Lisa,
Lulu loves her treats. Maybe I'll dangle some in front of her on a fishing pole, LOL.
xxoox


----------



## mckennasedona

> I really hope this was just a one day thing


 ound: ound:

Sorry Lina. I couldn't resist laughing. Been there, done that, and I feel your pain! When I feel sad that my girls are all grown up and I am missing their puppy years, I remember coat blowing....oh my! I remember one particularly bad session with Sedona. I spent a really long time working on her mats, being as gentle as I could, and taking breaks. When I finished and put her down, she promptly threw up. Too much stress on the poor baby. I sat on the floor holding her and just cried.


----------



## anneks

Awww poor Susan and Sedona. Mirabel blew coat with her puppy coat and while she was in heat. It is finally over and I am thankful. Now if this dry winter air would go away I might be able to get her to look half decent. Mirabel does not like being groomed but tolerated it. There were a few 1 hour sessions with her that didn't even get all the mats. All I can say is it sucks but hang in there, it will end.


----------



## irnfit

Kristin, Shelby has that silky, single coat and it does look like she has a little less since the blowing coat stage. I think it is almost over, because she doesn't get as many mats. She has been blowing coat since since she's 10 mos and she is that was 4 mos ago.


----------



## Cheryl

Leeanne and Kimberly--you both mention bathing more frequently during this stage. What do you recommend? Every how many days? Any particular product, etc.


----------



## Havtahava

Normally, I shoot for baths once a week per dog, but I'm moving closer to every 4-5 days in the blowing coat stage. It takes extra time for grooming, especially since Piaget has a beautiful, full coat, but it saves the sanity of both of us. I just bathed him on Saturday and he'll get another tomorrow (5 days later). I should have done it today, but I was shampooing carpets and bathing one adult and two puppies today, too.


----------



## Amy R.

I'm happy to report that Biscuit's coat-blowing stage totally passed. I thought I'd go crazy. But now he's 18 months, in full coat, & I only brush him thoroughly every 3 days. He barely mats at all~~~~~YAY.


----------



## Lina

Oh man was I kidding myself on the blowing coat thing being a one day fluke! Today was worse than yesterday, if that's possible! The mats weren't as LARGE but they were more NUMEROUS. I think I stopped counting after 13. My fingers are hurting and it took about an hour and a half to brush him out (usually 20 minutes). He was very good about it and I was being gentle, but man does this suck! :frusty:


----------



## Leeann

One and a half hrs.. ouch no fun Lina.

I think Monte is just about done, I am finding fewer mats now. I have probably been bathing him about every 5-6 day, anything over a week and forget it he would be 10x's worse.


----------



## Havtahava

Amy, isn't a relief to be past all that? Congratulations on getting there!

Carolina, ugh! I didn't brush nor bathe Piaget yesterday afterall. Guess which of us will be suffering today? Both.


----------



## SMARTY

Lina, I feel for you.

Amy, you are my Hero it this as you said it really does pass. Smarty has been in one form or another of blowing coat since November, which is 3.5 months!!!!!!!

Smarty will not let me touch her underside with out me man-handling her. She curls up in a tight little ball to protect her legs, tummy, and butt. We fought for almost 3 hours a couple of weeks ago getting all the huge mats out. Never again, I am bathing twice a week to keep the loose hair and mats manageable.


----------



## Lina

3 hours!!! Sandi that's insane! Wow, poor Smarty and poor you! I guess I should say hang in there, but I can't imagine doing this every day for 3.5 months. :hug:

Kimberly, I'm sure you're both in for a long session today. Good luck!

I do think I will bathe him more often like Kimberly and Leeann suggested, it does seem to make a difference, so every 5 days I think is what I will shoot for. Any less than that and I will be spending every waking moment grooming Kubrick, LOL.


----------



## good buddy

Even though this stage is the pitts, I'm glad to hear I'm not the only one! :grouphug: Rufus gets the sad face when he sees me with a comb now.  He's becomming an expert at the armadillo roll, where he tucks in super tight and I can't get to his arms or legs or tummy. I keep telling him it won't pull as much if he lets mama use two hands! I feel so bad when I stand him up to comb through the back end and he tries to slink away. :Cry: Waaaaaaa! my doggie doesn't love me anymore! :Cry:


----------



## Jane

Those marathon dematting sessions are the pits, aren't they?

Two words: *BIG TREATS!*


----------



## irnfit

On Kodi's last BC marathon, it was so bad that I couldn't do it in one session. It wasn't fair to either of us. So I did an hour or so each day for about 3 days and got all the mats out. That was about 9 mos ago, and he rarely gets a mat now and I brush him about 3x a week. So there is light at the end of the tunnel.


----------



## ama0722

You know this breed tricks us, as I read this and Dora is now 3, I am going come on guys, it isn't that bad, I don't remember it. I asked DH and he said, remember when you were sitting at the counter and you asked if I had a shaver that would work on her!!!

Amanda


----------



## Lynn

good buddy said:


> Even though this stage is the pitts, I'm glad to hear I'm not the only one! :grouphug: Rufus gets the sad face when he sees me with a comb now.  He's becomming an expert at the armadillo roll, where he tucks in super tight and I can't get to his arms or legs or tummy. I keep telling him it won't pull as much if he lets mama use two hands! I feel so bad when I stand him up to comb through the back end and he tries to slink away. :Cry: Waaaaaaa! my doggie doesn't love me anymore! :Cry:


Christy,
Try this....I start all our grooming sessions with a treat. Now the dogs fight over who is first...and I give treats though out the session. I didn't always give treats, but it makes me feel alot better to see them happy about the treats.

I started doing it with Missy to brush her back side...she hates it and it works great.


----------



## good buddy

Lynn said:


> Christy,
> Try this....I start all our grooming sessions with a treat. Now the dogs fight over who is first...and I give treats though out the session. I didn't always give treats, but it makes me feel alot better to see them happy about the treats.
> 
> I started doing it with Missy to brush her back side...she hates it and it works great.


That's a good idea. Treats always make everything better. It sure works for nail trims, so I guess I need to add treats to his daily brushouts as well. At least until this matting calms down! :frusty:

So after he finishes blowing coat, will he go back to a tiny amount of fluff coming out in the comb? It used to be less than half a cottonball size and now the comb gets cleaned out 3 times in one grooming session!


----------



## mintchip

A friend "stores" her combs and brushes in an empty treat bag! She swears the scent makes them behave better during grooming???????:suspicious:


----------



## good buddy

mintchip said:


> A friend "stores" her combs and brushes in an empty treat bag! She swears the scent makes them behave better during grooming???????:suspicious:


:ear: I'm listenin'! I'm about willing to try anything. It's so sad to see your own dog trying to sneak away from you.


----------



## Havtahava

Interesting tactic, Sally!

Thank goodness, we just had a couple of nasty mats on the legs (front of forelegs and back legs), but that went pretty fast with some persistence on my end. 

Christy, try to act matter-of-fact with darling Rufus and reward him heartily for staying put for the grooming. It's hard sometimes, but he'll survive. If worst comes to worst, send him back here for a couple of weeks and he can deal with me.  And if he really starts avoiding you, he's always welcome to come back here for a week or two of boot camp.


----------



## Lina

Sally, that's really interesting about the combs!

I actually do give Kubrick SMALL pieces of a treat during an entire session. When I go over a particularly nasty tangle, I definitely give him a small piece. It helps him behave and he has yet to run away from me with the brush in my hand. But I guess only time will tell since I'm still in the beginning of this.


----------



## JanB

UGH!!!! I've joined the club! 

I basically ignored Tessa's coat for 9 days since she had her spay. I figured the poor baby had a hard enough time without me grooming her too. And I wasn't expecting her to mat so bad yet.

Huge mistake.

I found thick huge mats as large as a small child's fist under both arms and smaller mats throughout her coat. I had no idea. Before now she simply had a few tiny ones and simply needed a quick brush through.

I've been working on her coat for 1 1/2 hrs so far and had to stop to give her a break. There just aren't enough treats to make that bearable. She was so patient and good but would try to sneak away at times. She must be miserable and tender by now. I'll finish tomorrow.

I guess my baby is growing up sooner than I thought.


----------



## Lina

Jan, how old is Tessa now? She probably isn't blowing coat just yet. Kubrick had a TON of mats after his neuter since the vet told me absolutely no brushing for a week. He was really bad afterwards too. I hope that's what it is for you, though if it is that she is blowing coat, good luck!


----------



## Lina

I actually had a question... do you guys know if blowing coat can have good days? I was just wondering because today Kubrick only had one mat and not even a really bad one at that. Whereas the three days previous there never was less than 10! Is this normal or is it that he isn't blowing coat and just had some bad days?

Is this just wishful thinking?


----------



## JanB

Lina said:


> Jan, how old is Tessa now? She probably isn't blowing coat just yet. Kubrick had a TON of mats after his neuter since the vet told me absolutely no brushing for a week. He was really bad afterwards too. I hope that's what it is for you, though if it is that she is blowing coat, good luck!


She's almost 8 mo old.

Oh, no, don't tell me it's going to get worse than this??

It took me 3+ hours to get them all out.


----------



## irnfit

Jan, Kodi started at about 7 mos and Shelby started at 10.5 mos. There is no set time for when it starts.

Kodi's mats were much worse, but it didn't last as long. His second BC was at about 18 mos and now he is fine. Shelby's BC wasn't as bad, but it has lasted about 5 mos now.


----------



## Me&2Girls

Yes, I've found that there are good days and bad. But I do swear by those Satin Balls during coat blowing. MeMe was in grass all day yesterday at the match and she still doesn't have a mat. :whoo:


----------



## anneks

Me&2Girls said:


> But I do swear by those Satin Balls during coat blowing.


Since they are also used to put on weight do you worry about that or just feed a bit less? I am wondering if it would help as winter is so drying on Mirabels coat. I have started adding salmon oil to her food again but her hair gets so wild and full of static this time of year.


----------



## Jane

Lina said:


> I actually had a question... do you guys know if blowing coat can have good days?


Lina, it probably depends on your Hav's coat type. I found it was pretty bad the whole way through - I really had to keep on top of it with daily grooming. Scout hair has a different consistencies on his paws/chest vs. the body vs. the tail/ears, and the fluffiest, thinnest hair was the hardest - it would mat a lot and be more difficult to work out. Hang in there!


----------



## Havtahava

Lina said:


> I actually had a question... do you guys know if blowing coat can have good days?


 Yes, there can be some good days, and there can be some really bad days. I have two here that are blowing coat like crazy. I had a really bad day with our visitor yesterday. I can't figure out how it happened, but his whole underbelly was a solid mat up and down both sides of his ribs/loin. We just laid him on his side and brushed slowly for 1.5 hours last night. Thankfully, since I caught it early, it wasn't too dense and did come out with nice, easy brushing.

Every dog seems to be a bit different in texture and density to their mats. My visitor gained a bunch of new mats on his shoulders and top of his ribs (nearer to the spine) and I found that the rotating comb didn't do a thing because the tips are too smooth (rounded) and would glide right over those mats that were completely flush to his skin. I had to get my Greyhound comb out to get those.

These poor pups. And since he's so young, I'm afraid this is just the beginning for him. The worst seems to always be around that 10-month mark, in my experience. My girls last longer and go for multiple coat blowing stages, but thankfully the boys seem to end faster (but are more sensitive during the grooming). Sigh.


----------



## irnfit

Kimberly, I have the exact opposite problem. Shelby had less mats during the BC stage, but is a b**ch to brush. She cries at the sight of a brush and she will whine the wholw time. Kodi had a massive amount of mats in his very thick coat, but is an angel. He just lays there and lets me brush him.


----------



## good buddy

Havtahava said:


> If worst comes to worst, send him back here for a couple of weeks and he can deal with me.  And if he really starts avoiding you, he's always welcome to come back here for a week or two of boot camp.


Waaa He's better not REALLY start avoiding me, it would break my heart! For the most part he's been doing very well with it all. I'm more persistant about combing at least twice a day since it helps to get the mats when they're smaller when I can. I have noticed though, that when I look at Hav's in puppy clips I find them *much* more attractive than I did a year ago!



JanB said:


> She's almost 8 mo old.
> 
> Oh, no, don't tell me it's going to get worse than this??
> 
> It took me 3+ hours to get them all out.


Jan, that's more than likely because you didn't brush at all for 9 days! If I were to try that, mine would be one solid mat! I brush Rufus daily and always have, but even with daily brushing, I still get mats. I don't have personal experience here, but I'm holding on tight to what I've been told~that this will end!


----------



## mintchip

anneks said:


> Since they are also used to put on weight do you worry about that or just feed a bit less? I am wondering if it would help as winter is so drying on Mirabels coat. I have started adding salmon oil to her food again but her *hair gets so wild and full of static this time of year.*


Oliver hair has a lot of static this year as well!!:frusty::frusty: I will try salmon oil. Any other ideas for wild and static hair??


----------



## Me&2Girls

I was trying to get MeMe to gain weight - she gained almost a pound in four weeks. I'd try the Salmon oil like Kimberly suggested if weight is an issue.

Sally, before you brush do you spray a light water/conditioner mix over his hair? That can help. The other miracle product is Nature's Specialties Silk & Leave in Finish Conditioner. You spray a tiny bit on your brush and it's like magic getting rid of static. Here's a link for the only on line source I've found - it's a huge bottle and would last you a year. http://www.thedailypet.com/product_p/765114203166.htm
Maybe the Vallejo show will have the distributor there.


----------



## Havtahava

mintchip said:


> Oliver hair has a lot of static this year as well!!:frusty::frusty: I will try salmon oil. Any other ideas for wild and static hair??


Sally, conditioner! And a leave-in product like The Coat Handler. There are several anti-static products available for dogs too.

Michele, I see what you mean. My girls will fight me (if they think they can get away with it), but the boys will get upset and whine. Fortunately, they all learn quickly that it is my way that wins and they all give in. I couldn't tolerate a dog that fought or cried for long. It just has to happen.


----------



## irnfit

Kimberly, Shelby is just a big whiny girl anyway. Kodi will only whine if he wants my attention. Shelby whines about everything. But she is so cute. When it's time to be brushed, same as you, it just gets done. I just don't push it with her, especially during BC stage.


----------



## kelrobin

Yikes - ya'll are freaking me out about this BC stage! Jackson is only 5 months and already starting to have some small mats around his back legs. He does like to play outside a lot and it's been very wet, plus he wrestles a lot with our lab and a King Charles Spaniel friend. I have also noticed him nibbling a lot at his back legs which may not help.

We also have lots of pine needles with sap here in NC which are terrible in his fur :frusty: I do a lot of foot and tummy baths for now. He' like a dust mop on our hardwood floors picking up all the dust bunnies and debris. I started giving him a Merrick Flossie on a blanket on the couch while we groom - read about those on this site . . . he loves them!! He lays on his back with it between his legs and is oblivious until a couple of pinches . . . then it's all over. I split it into small sessions when he's kind of sleepy with breaks in between. I measured last night and his fur is already 4 inches on his back! :help: Love his fur, but I'm gearing up for the BC stage . . .



> A friend "stores" her combs and brushes in an empty treat bag! She swears the scent makes them behave better during grooming???????


Love that idea! Also am real curious about the Satin Balls and the best recipe. Have seen several mention of those with lots of different versions of the recipe on the web. Just worried that once the boys taste those they will never want dried kibble again . . . :hungry:


----------



## marjrc

Kathy, check out this thread we have for "Satin Balls".... http://havaneseforum.com/showthread.php?t=2611&page=2


----------



## LuvCicero

Mats are heck for us and our furbabies. I use a product, Unicure, that is wonderful. It's for people and pets. I use it to condition my colored hair, shave my legs, and as a makeup remover. I use it on Cicero to remove mats, keep him from itching, and make his coat to die for...so soft and silky..and easy to brush. Mix half with water and spray on mats for daily brushing. You can read about it and order on their site.....http://unicure.com/unicure2/pets.htm. Cheap -- a gallon cost around $30.00 and last forever because it doesn't take much. I rub a good amount in at bath and mats just blow out with blow dry. It's a product that I haven't been without for years. You may be able to find it in a beauty supply store in your area. I highly recommend it to help with the mats -- and to 'wash' your pets head and face. It cleans with no tears.
"Good luck" Dale


----------



## nancyf

Next week Bella will be 9 months old and lately I've noticed her fur dusting the carpet. I'll think there is a spot on the carpet and find it's her dark fur. When I brush her I have more hair in the brush but I don't notice any big mats. Is this the beginning of her losing her baby coat? I bathe her once or twice a week and I don't see hair in the sink, but now there's hair in the brush.


----------



## LuvCicero

I need your information or thoughts. I'm sure some of you have -- or have had -- a Pom or Pekingese and I would like to know the difference in blowing coat in the Hav vs shedding. My Pom had a huge coat of hair and at times it was a pain to keep from matting. I know there is a difference in texture and maybe that is the problem with the softer coat. At one time I had a Pekingese and especially behind the ears were rough, but I used Baby Powder on both and it helped to brush them out. The Unicure conditioner worked great on these long hair darling at bath. 

If any of you had had to deal with these breeds could you please let me know how much harder it is to deal with a Hav that is blowing coat. Hopefully I want have to deal with it for a few more months. Just let me have it...tell the truth so I can get prepared...LOL

"Come, Cicero, let's brush!!!"


----------



## Suuske747

Have you guys tried Liquid Silk Serum from PetSilk?

Sierra had a really brief blowing coat stage, so I was lucky, REAL lucky, the Liquid Silk did miracles, it was amazing, I still use it for conditioning or when the air is really dry and her fur is static which then in effect cause some matts....

then again, I am so lucky with Sierra's coat, it's a double coat, however she matts hardly....5 minutes a day brush is enough....maybe 1 matt a week...dare I say?

*dare I jinx it?*

A friend of mine, her Hav needed 45 minutes twice daily.....it was undoable with 2 young infants, she eventually gave him a puppy cut...made life a lot easier on the both of them....

Good luck!

PS: Ice On Ice worked for another friend with Hav....maybe it's worth a try also if you haven't yet...still I love the Liquid Silk from Pet Silk


----------



## irnfit

I think manything extra I put on Kodi's hair just makes it worse. It seems to just attract the dirt more. So, I just use shampoo and conditioner.


----------



## Me&2Girls

I've had many shedding breeds the last 20 years - Keeshonds and Poms. They do let go of a lot of coat but I haven't had the same kind of issues as the Maltese and Havanese. These breeds seem to get the loose hairs stuck and cause mats. You'll always have hair coming out of a Pom or Keeshond, but the Havanese do stop blowing coat. Eventually. I find that the wide tooth, small 4.5-inch Greyhound comb is best for mats and coming through the coat daily during the coat blowing stage. I've worked on some Havs that do take 45 minutes daily and it isn't fun. My girl is a breeze and am so grateful to the Havanese Hair Gods. Maybe if you make an offering, it won't be so bad?


----------



## Lina

Alright, I don't want to jinx myself, but it's been exactly two months since he started and I think that Kubrick is finally done blowing coat! :whoo: He hasn't had a single mat all week! AND when I didn't brush him for 5 days - I know, SO bad! - he only developed two small mats, nothing like the huge ones he was getting before, AND this was after we went to the park - where he gets really really dirty and he was wearing a harness, which usually mats him right up.

I can't believe I made it without cutting him down... I am so excited!!! Who wants to celebrate with me?


----------



## SnobunnieNY

I will do the celebration dance with you Lina - since you know what I going through with Boo right now!!! I want to keep him long but it just wasnt possible. We have a camp on a Lake and seaweed, sand etc added to the fun or trying to keep him tangle/matt free!!! I hope and pray that Boo is like Kubrick, whose beautiful I might add!!!


----------



## Leeann

How about Margaritas out on the back deck Lina, Congrats


----------



## LuvCicero

Yeaaaa Kubrick...for making your Mom so happy. It is good news to my ears that you didn't have to cut him. Cicero will be 5 months next week so I am looking for the mats to start each day -- and we're okay for now. Some of the remarks on here have scared me about the blowing coat. I do add that problem to my prayers each day.

I am a brusher and there are combs and brushes on each end table. During my many years I have owned a Yorkie, Maltese, and Pom -- all with beautiful thick coats. I am thrilled to say that Cicero loves the brushing like the rest did. I am sure I will be ready to pull my own hair out if he gets mats that are hard to deal with. Now I brush while I watch The View....again at 1:30 during my soap....and DH or I one brush him each night while watching TV. I am hoping that will be enough with blowing coat, but if I have to do more...I can...being a stay at home Nana.

Celebrate getting through the hard time and I hope you enjoy his beautiful coat for years. You did good!!!! Time for my soap....and the brushing


----------



## Suuske747

*joins Lina in happy victory dance*


----------



## Posh's Mom

Leeann said:


> How about Margaritas out on the back deck Lina, Congrats


Sounds good Leeann, after all, it is Cinco de Mayo!:whoo:

I will celebrate with you, as right now Posh is blowing coat like crazy and it blows! I can't imagine getting rid of her beautiful coat though...

However, I think I will shave her tummy and private areas. Can't see these anyway and she has been really bad at letting me groom these areas.


----------



## Lina

Margaritas sound perfect! 

Thanks for celebrating with me... I was almost doing a happy dance last night when I was brushing him and not finding anything at all! It was just too wonderful, LOL.

Dale, I'm sure with all that brushing (I wish I had been that on top of it! LOL) Cicero will be fine. I was brushing Kubrick once a day. Of course, it was once a day for 2-3 hours at a time... 

Good luck to Amy and Snobunnie who are in the middle of coat blowing. There is a light at the end of the tunnel, I swear - Kubrick is living proof!


----------



## Jane

Lina said:


> Who wants to celebrate with me?


I do!! Hooray! You made it, Carolina!! :whoo:

Now the fine print: The second coat blowing is not as bad as the first, so no worries. Also, now you have a success and firsthand dematting experience so you know you can make it through.

I am so amazed at how much easier Lincoln's adult (3 yr old) coat is to take care of and maintain.


----------



## Me&2Girls

Yea Kubrick. You were a trooper to get through this period and not trim him up Carolina. MeMe's going through another coat change since her first heat - way more hair and lots of fine baby hair coming out once again. And Jane, I've got more to look forward to? Oh boy, good thing I'm a glutton for punishment.

Congrats again Carolina. I'll toast you tonight!


----------



## irnfit

We are finished (I hope) with BC stages around here. But, I found two fleas on Kodi, and he is very allergic to them. He has scratched so much he wore a rut in his sides where the hair is missing.


----------



## Jane

Lisa, I just remember that Lincoln blew coat again sometime just before his 2nd birthday. At least I was armed with experience, good products, tools, and some skill at that point.

And, hey, Lincoln even got in an EXTRA coat blowing as a side effect of the Prednisone he was on last fall.

That had better be IT or I'm shaving him down. _JUST KIDDING!!_


----------



## LuvCicero

I don't know if any of you know...or use...the pills that kill fleas overnight. My daughter has a Yorkie and uses Frontline, but her baby is allergic to fleas and one will drive her nuts. She sleeps with my daughter but neither of them can sleep if she is constantly scratching. The vet gave (sold) her some pills that she keeps on hand for the times she does get a flea.

I can't imagine fleas with a Hav blowing coat....I would think that would be a hard thing for people to deal with -- and hope nobody gets both.


----------



## mintchip

I agree! Margaritas sound perfect! Cheers
:whoo:Congratulations Carolina and Kubrick!


----------



## Me&2Girls

Oh look everyone, Dale found the Blingee site. Are you having fun yet? LOL


----------



## Posh's Mom

Me&2Girls said:


> Oh look everyone, Dale found the Blingee site. Are you having fun yet? LOL


ound:ound:ound:
I "heart" blingee!

At least you're not like Geri-putting a smoke in Cicero's mouth, or are you Dale...:suspicious:Geri, you're the best!:biggrin1:


----------



## good buddy

Lina said:


> I can't believe I made it without cutting him down... I am so excited!!! Who wants to celebrate with me?


I completely understand the "don't wanna jinx it" LOL! It's been 3 months for Rufus and I think we're getting near the end? We have a few good days and I get my hopes up, then a really bad one! 

Still I'll do the happy dance with you!


----------



## mellowbo

Lina, boy do I hear you!!! About a month ago Lulu was a walking MAT and she practically turned inside out when ever I tried to brush her. One day she and I "argued" for about 3 hours and I almost thru her off a cliff (haha). I have had her in a puppy cut and she looked awful so I didn't want to do that again.
Luckily I found a groomer who let me bring her in and for $20. she got all the mats out. Now I take her in every Sat morning for a brush and bath and it is so worth it. The groomer said she is good for her, she just had me around her little paw.
Now I can brush her in between and she only does one or two flips, so it is getting better.
Bottom line is I have two beautiful longish coat dogs (stilll growing) and all of us are still alive and happy.
A good, patient, nice groomer is worth their weight in gold!
So, here's to ya!
Carole
xxoox:whoo:


----------



## JanB

I'll join in on the margarita celebration! I'm so glad Lina, that you didn't have to cut all those beautiful tips off. And yay for Kubrick for having the patience for the marathon grooming sessions. What a good boy! 

I've dealt with a thick Sheltie coat; when I would brush her I'd have a mountain of undercoat beside me. She matted terribly her whole life. So I think I'm up for anything but we shall see. So far Tessa is not that bad. Yeah, I know I just tempted the hair gods...lol.


----------



## LuvCicero

Time for the Bachelor to come on....and time to brush Cicero. 
Oh yes, Lisa told me about Blingee -- and yes Cicero is smoking...lol I've never seen a Bad Boy that didn't smoke...lol
DH hasn't seen the signature pic yet....with all the pink. Don't want to cause another heart attack right now!!


----------



## earfax

Mollie is almost 3 yrs old and when her hair gets pass a certain length she can be brushed and perfect one minute and a few seconds later she has big mats. I really do not want to cut it off I love it long,uke:ukeI am taking her to the groomer next week for a trim but my husand think I should do a puppy cut. does the matting ever stop?


----------



## Sissygirl

earfax said:


> Mollie is almost 3 yrs old and when her hair gets pass a certain length she can be brushed and perfect one minute and a few seconds later she has big mats. I really do not want to cut it off I love it long,uke:ukeI am taking her to the groomer next week for a trim but my husand think I should do a puppy cut. does the matting ever stop?


It has stopped for me. Sissy rarely has mats. I comb her a lot and if there is a small one starting I work on it and get it out.

She really never was really bad even through her blowing coat stage.

So I think it will get better - Sissy is 3yrs. 5 months.


----------



## Lina

As far as Blowing coat number two: :lalala: I don't even want to think about it yet! And I do think I'm not as intimidated as I was the first time around! 

You guys are the best! When I told my coworkers that Kubrick has stopped blowing coat, they looked at me blankly. When I explained what it meant (no more 2-3 hour brushings every single day), they looked at me like I was :crazy:... I knew then that only you guys would understand!


----------



## earfax

I hear ya Lina I love this site, I feelsooo understood. I FOUND MY PEOPLE:whoo::whoo::whoo::whoo:eace:eace:


----------



## marjrc

:whoo: If we are talking margheritas, then I am SO in!!! Yummmmmm...... Congrats on getting past this first stage, Lina! I'll bet Kubrick is thrilled too. lol


----------



## Lina

Marj, thanks! You have NO idea how glad Kubrick is, LOL. Even after having Kubrick get completely FILTHY at Laurie's play date (he had leaves and pollen and sticks and everything stuck to him), it still only took me 40 minutes to brush all that stuff off him instead of the 2-3 hour marathons when he was blowing coat. Can you see me to the happy dance? :whoo:


----------



## wannabe

Well a week ago I was wondering what people meant by blowing coat. Now I know.:frusty: When I pet him, I can feel these balls of mats, UGH. Last night I combed completely through the back end of Cash but it took me like an hour. I guess I will tackle the front end tonight.


----------



## Me&2Girls

Carolina - I have to say, I ADORE that photo of Kubrick. He just looks like he's had such a great time and still looking for more water.


----------



## Janet Zee

OMG I am so thrilled, we made it through the first BC stage. After a few months of matts galore, brushing & combing two - three times a day, I was finally able to pass a comb through his coat and not find a matt. Wow, that was quite an ordeal, I felt so sorry for him he would wimper everytime the comb found a matt. On the bad days the brushing/combing sessions would last for hours, it got so I would just cut the matts out. He stayed still most of the time and I gave him plenty of treats, Bacci is such a good boy. Thinking ahead, Isabella will be going through this in about 5 months. I think that is about the time Bacci should start to go through it again, he had his First Birthday on May 19th.


----------



## Me&2Girls

Janet, congrats on getting through stage one. And HAPPY BIRTHDAY Bacci. What a handsome boy.


----------



## ivyagogo

Gryff is doing some serious blowin! He won't let me get the mats out, so I am probably going to have to have him cut. He is impossible with the brush these days.


----------



## SMARTY

:whoo::cheer2::whoo::cheer2::whoo::cheer2:
Talk about “HAPPY”……Yesterday was the first bath in 5 months, I said “5 months”, that we did not have tangles and matt’s. I could not believe it as we were soaping up, nothing, not one. We had a few of the little yard hitch hikers, but NO MATTS. The comb out was like she was a puppy again. I don’t know who was the happiest Smarty or me. 

Moral of story, don’t give up, keep the long coat if you want it. I did. 
:bathbaby: can now be happy time.


----------



## EstrellaVila

I just found a dime sized mat under both Tito's arm pits. On top of that, I found mats in Carmen's armpits! Mind you I brush those two clowns everyday. Is it possible for Carmen to be having "sympaty" blowing coat? Cause if so I am shaving her now!


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie

*even short haired dogs can matt*

Just when you think you are safe...they still matt under their arms at times and behind their legs where they get wet from going to the bathroom...and in the pads too. And behind their ears...even when groomed often. It seems anywhere they can get wet, they can matt, even with shorter coats.

Linda


----------



## Judy A

Izzy never matts.....until this week. She seemed to be covered by them overnight. I'm not too good at this matt thing and her white hair is like cotton. Well, she has some bald spots now as I think I just pulled her hair out. Yikes! What have I done to the poor thing? The bald spots or thin spots are low on her chest.....oops!


----------



## EstrellaVila

Oh goodness, overnight matting is the worst. Just found four separate mats on Tito after our show. Under his feet, on the top of his feet, his armpits... I just bust out the conditioner and a comb and work really slow. When you get those mats try to work on it and not rip out the hair, its takes more patience but you can do it. Tito has a really really fine hair so I feel your pain!


----------



## LuvCicero

I haven't got to the blowing coat yet since Cicero will not be 6 months till June 16...and I am dreading it so much after reading everyone's comments. 

Has anyone ever tried wrapping their bed - inside their crate - with a satin sheet - or pillowcase if small crate? I know it helps with human hair to sleep on satin. I would think the fleese liners in the crate would make the mats worse. Just wondering  I will let you know when Cicero starts blowing coat...ound:


----------



## pjewel

For anyone going through coat blowing, I would strongly suggest you remember "this too shall pass." When it happened to Milo he went from the easiest dog to groom to a mass of huge matts that led me and his groomer to the edge. Somehow we managed to get through it without cutting his hair off, though it looked like we'd have to more than once.

The best thing about it is that it does end.


----------



## Diana

Well, I think the the time I have feared is upon us! I think Teddy must officially be blowing his coat. Even with combing him out 2x's a day, I have been finding matts, especially on his chest and his outer belly. So now, with much thanks to this forum , I have many combs, conditioners and brushes that have been recommended by everyone. BTW, I got the CC stagger tooth comb and I am* loving* it so far! Hopefully I am as prepared as I can be!

The part that stinks is we are going away for 4 days next week. My mom will probably be watching him and I know she can't, nor can I really expect her to, comb him out as much. So I am a little scared what I will come back too. I am hoping she will make this her little project though, she can't stand the matts either!

I am really hoping to come out of this without clipping him. I so want to keep his hair long! Wish us luck!


----------



## Laurief

OH NO, MY GODBABY IS BLOWING COAT!!!:jaw: Well you know that I will love him no matter how short his hair is & if Mom cant keep up with it, and you have to cut him, he still is the funny active sweet boy that I know and love!!!!!


----------



## Diana

Laurie-
He would probably like if I clipped him, that way he would be even more aerodynamic. Then he would really fly!:biggrin1:


----------



## Laurief

Well that boy sure can FLY!!!:flypig:


----------



## EstrellaVila

Diana,
What does the stagger tooth comb do for you when you use it? How would you rank it against another wide toothed comb? I am contemplating getting one as Tito burrito is also in full fledged evil coat matting phase.


----------



## Maxmom

I've been addicted to this site since I found it a few weeks ago and I didn't realize there was a word for the matt nightmare I went through a few weeks ago with Max! 

If I had found this site then, I may have learned things faster, but this is what I learned the hard way:

1. Comb out matts as much as you can before the bath. Trick: I put some peanut butter deep in the grooves of those rubber toys designed for teething puppies (mine looks like a bar bell). While Max is distracted with the peanut butter, I go to town on the matts. I do this with Max in my lap while I'm watching tv (it kills my back to stand that long).

2. You may need to change shampoo. I battled for days before I changed shampoo and then *poof* either he quit blowing coat, or problem solved, but he has no matts. I use Miracle Coat.

3. Use lots of conditioner.

4. Rinse, rinse and rinse some more.

5. Don't buff him with a towel. I squeeze all the water out I can, then wrap Max up in a towel and hold him in my lap for awhile. It's our bonding time. He's tuckered out from the brushing and shampooing, tummy content with a little peanut butter, and ready to snuggle in mommy's lap.

6. Dry, dry and dry until dry! Comb out all remaining matts. No matt, once found, can be left until conquered or it will become a bowling ball. Start at the top and work down and don't give up before moving to the next. Maintain gentle, patient consistency. Praise, praise, praise!

7. Spot spray in some detangler. 

8. Brush daily and spritz with detangler occasionally (smells yummy, too).

That routine works for me and I have a matt-free puppy! At least, until his next "blow coat"! I'm so glad I found this thread or I wouldn't have known it was normal! eace:


----------



## mintchip

Diana said:


> Well, I think the the time I have feared is upon us! I think Teddy must officially be blowing his coat. Even with combing him out 2x's a day, I have been finding matts, especially on his chest and his outer belly. So now, with much thanks to this forum , I have many combs, conditioners and brushes that have been recommended by everyone. BTW, I got the CC stagger tooth comb and I am* loving* it so far! Hopefully I am as prepared as I can be!
> 
> *The part that stinks is we are going away for 4 days next week. My mom will probably be watching him and I know she can't, nor can I really expect her to, comb him out as much. So I am a little scared what I will come back too. I am hoping she will make this her little project though, she can't stand the matts either!
> 
> I am really hoping to come out of this without clipping him. I so want to keep his hair long! Wish us luck!*


Good luck!!! Have a great trip
Sorry I hate to say it but maybe you should get a puppy cut before you go :jaw:
I would rather have a puppy cut due to a few mats now than shaving him later due to mats :brick:


----------



## irnfit

Diana, send Teddy to me. I'll brush him. :biggrin1: Seriously, if I didn't have to work these new hours, I would gladly come and brush him for you. But, I'm lucky I have time to brush my own.


----------



## Diana

EstrellaVila said:


> Diana,
> What does the stagger tooth comb do for you when you use it? How would you rank it against another wide toothed comb? I am contemplating getting one as Tito burrito is also in full fledged evil coat matting phase.


HI Estrella!
I feel like the comb does a great job with the initial run through, it just glides through some of the beginning matts. I was really amazed the first time I used it at easily it went through Teddy's coat. I then go through with my fingers and a smaller tooth comb to get to the base of the really tight matts. I use whatever works!

I am by no means an expert at this, I am going by trial and error to see what works for Teddy's coat. I can say I am extremely happy to have this comb in my arsenal against the dreaded blowing coat stage! I feel your pain!

Michele- Thank you for the offer! Teddy would love it, but you definitely have enough on your plate with work and keeping Kodi and Shelby in such wonderful condition. You don't need a blowing coat Teddy too!:biggrin1:


----------



## Havtahava

The stagger tooth comb is VERY heavy as someone mentioned in another thread, but it is like taking two wide tooth combs at once and running them through the coat. I do like it for separating any initial loose tangles.


----------



## mckennasedona

Maxmom, welcome to the forum. Max is beautiful.


----------



## EstrellaVila

Havtahava said:


> The stagger tooth comb is VERY heavy as someone mentioned in another thread, but it is like taking two wide tooth combs at once and running them through the coat. I do like it for separating any initial loose tangles.


I wants... how to hide purchase from DH I wonder???? :spy:


----------



## Diana

EstrellaVila said:


> I wants... how to hide purchase from DH I wonder???? :spy:


 Well, like Kimberly said, the comb is heavy. This actually worked to my advantage though! When my husband saw yet another addition to my grooming supplies come in the mail, he picked up the comb and was about to complain how much money I spent yet again. Even he was surprised by the weight and said, "Wow, it must at least be good quality! How much was it, $20?" Yep!:biggrin1:

Now-why doesn't heavier weight=better quality work for me when I step on my scale after eating too much chocolate? :biggrin1:


----------



## Laurief

I was just researching the comb, wow - they really are very expensive. I dont think it is something I can do right now. Maybe a christmas present?? Last year I got puppy nail clippers in my stocking -


----------



## Me&2Girls

Hey Laurie - if you're going to ask for a Christmas present, ask for a puppy with the comb! LOL


----------



## Lizatti

Hi,

I am reading all of these posts trying to figure out what "Blowing Coat" is exactly. My Charlie (almost 9 months old) is really starting to get matts in his fur. I comb him daily. He had a puppy cut 4 weeks ago, and within the week he was getting tangled again. He hates being brushed and combed, but I do not want him looking like a ragamuffin. Is this what "Blowing Coat" is? 
TY,
Lizzie


----------



## Lina

Lizzie, it certainly sounds like it. Blowing coat is just when they lose their puppy hair and their adult hair comes in. You should see a large increase in mats during that time. If you don't want to deal with it, keep him cut very very short. If you want to stick it out, then make sure to brush him 1-2 times a day every day. If you miss a day, it only gets worse!

Good luck!


----------



## luchetel

YES! You've got it! And in fact it can happen more then once:frusty:My younger one, Jackson is going through it AGAIN! or may it is still- This time I had to cut him down to the skin it was so so terrible. He looks so silly, but the problem is that he was getting fearful of the comb and brush and it was getting to be that he was running away from me to avoid combing him. With this very short hairct, I am combing him again to show him it doesn't hurt. I am trying to do it for very short periods of time and more often so that we get into the habit again. My Parker went through it once, and he is much more tolerant of the combing now. 
Good Luck! And don't worry, it does stop eventually. My advise is to cut him down shorter so that he does not get the "comb and brush phobia" ! It all grows back.


----------



## Sandi Kerger

rofl rofl - that is a very funny post.


----------



## Sandi Kerger

I meant the post by mellowb was funny - How can you tell I don't know what I am doing on this site yet.


----------



## nancyf

I couldn't figure out if Bella was blowing coat or not because I didn't have the big matt problem. I brush/comb her every other day and I started seeing little matts closer to the skin. But I can see where the upper back has the new fur and the middle/lower back still has that cotton fur. She'll scratch and there will be a tuft of fur. We keep her medium length.


----------



## Lizatti

Thanx so much for the info. Charlie is due for grroming in 3 weeks. Maybe I can get an appointment, sooner. I appreciate all of the info. from this site. Still learning how to navigate it all tho. It is overwhelming! 
Again, Thank you!


----------



## marjrc

Any luck with Charlie's coat yet? You've probably not been to the groomers' yet, but I was wondering how you were both holding out.


----------



## HavaBaloo

Okay, I may be just imagining it, but I think Baloo might be starting to blow coat. He is almost 9 months old and when I was brushing him yesterday mysteriously there were these 2 matts. The weird thing is I had just brushed him the night before, not even 12 hours...and I mean they were major matts...urgh! Okay, breathe Angela..haha. Anyways I really want to keep him in a long coat, but I think this might just be the thing to change my mind. I worked most of them out, but will definatley have to make sure I do a through brushing every day to stay on top of it. 

I will definately be going through past messages for any tips on this stage!


----------



## Evye's Mom

I am dreading this and this may be what pushes me toward a puppy cut. I can always let it grow back out when this dreadful stage is over with.


----------



## Sheri

Angie, I kept Tucker in full coat, as have several others on the Forum. It can be done. It took more than one thorough brushing a day, for me, though. I probably brushed Tucker about 3 times a day, front to back, top to bottom, for about 10-15 minutes each time (if I recall accurately,) occasionally longer. Doing this seemed to be the best way to keep it under control without him developing mega-mats.


----------



## LuvCicero

Sheri is right ~ it can be done. It does take more brushing and you have to keep telling yourself that this will pass and get back to normal. I keep the hair in the armpits cut short to reduce matting in that tender area. A couple of brushing a day is better than only one. Cornstarch is pretty good for helping to break up the mats. Use your hands to pull apart and loosen the mats 'as much as possible' till it's a 'big' loose mat. Brushing a small amount of the hair as you use your other hand to hold back or slip out more as you go. Learn to notice the places that mat the fastest...behind ears..around neck..hips or legs...and at least check those areas a few times a day to see if you need to get it out before it grows larger. Once a mat gets started it would snowball for me. Teach your dog to lay on his side so you can line brush to the skin. Just when you have had it, ready to give up, and looking up a groomer's number ~ it will stop!! 

Even now I think about a puppy cut at times ~ but then I get Cicero washed, dried and fluffy and watch him RLH outside with his hair blowing all around....and I love it.!!


----------



## Sheri

Dale, I won't say "never" about getting Tucker in a puppy cut. But, I too love the look of the soft, beautiful hair blowing and swirling around. Nothing prettier! However, if I ever reach the point where the brushing isn't worth it to me, then (and only then,) will he get put into a puppy cut. I'm sure that if that day comes, I'll be happy with him in short hair. It is expensive, though...another reason to keep him in full coat.


----------



## HavaBaloo

Okay...now I just need to chant :cheer2: I CAN DO IT!!! :cheer2: When I look at pictures of Cicero and Tucker and see how beautiful their coats are....it gives me the motivation to keep it up.

Thanks!


----------



## Patti McNeil

How will I know when Toby is 'blowing coat' if he's kept in a puppy/teddy bear cut? Is the blowing coat stage as bad? Will he still get mats? It seems like I read so many posts from people who (like me), researched before buying a hav, knew to expect coat blowing, heard/read all about mats.........then WHAM! it starts and you freak out. I'm trying to prepare myself for that event. I guess I'm reaching out now before you see a post from me titled "HELP"!
Thanks!


----------



## HavaneseSoon

I am waiting too and wondering....now, that Dexter is in a shorter cut! I used to brush out Dexter 2x day and getting those mats out during the day. 

It is a big difference a haircut makes!


----------



## HavaneseSoon

Geezzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz......I have been reading about the "Blowing Coat," and it can last 3 months or so! 

You will be hearing from me when Dexter starts matting up! He is almost 9 months.


----------



## Evye's Mom

Evye is 9 months and the groomer told me she is starting to blow her coat. I comb/brush every evening and so far so good.


----------



## irnfit

Patti McNeil said:


> How will I know when Toby is 'blowing coat' if he's kept in a puppy/teddy bear cut? Is the blowing coat stage as bad? Will he still get mats? It seems like I read so many posts from people who (like me), researched before buying a hav, knew to expect coat blowing, heard/read all about mats.........then WHAM! it starts and you freak out. I'm trying to prepare myself for that event. I guess I'm reaching out now before you see a post from me titled "HELP"!
> Thanks!


YOU'LL KNOW!!!!


----------



## Patti McNeil

I brush and comb Toby every night. I don't think I've experienced a matt yet. So glad he's in a puppy cut, in which he will stay! His coat is so cottony. It's so soft that sometimes you barely even feel it. Will his adult coat stay this way?


----------



## Patti McNeil

WAY TO PREPARE ME, MICHELE!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## irnfit

:evil: It starts out with one little mat, that quickly becomes two, then the whole dog. Seriously though, Kodi went through his first round at about 6 months and had to be shaved down, mostly due to me not knowing what to do. For his second round at about 18 months, it was much easier and didn't last long. Shelby started her first round at about 10 months and it lasted about 3 months. She never really went through a second round, but I think she might be now. She is always matting.

Just know what to look for, don't panic, and the most important thing is patience, especially if you are keeping your pup in a natural coat. You might have to brush more than once a day. Get the proper tools to make it easier. There is plenty of info on the forum to help you get through BC.


----------



## Leslie

irnfit said:


> :evil: It starts out with one little mat, that quickly becomes two, then the whole dog. Seriously though, Kodi went through his first round at about 6 months and had to be shaved down, mostly due to me not knowing what to do. For his second round at about 18 months, it was much easier and didn't last long. Shelby started her first round at about 10 months and it lasted about 3 months. She never really went through a second round, but I think she might be now. She is always matting.
> 
> Just know what to look for, don't panic, and the most important thing is patience, especially if you are keeping your pup in a natural coat. You might have to brush more than once a day. Get the proper tools to make it easier. *There is plenty of info on the forum to help you get through BC*.


Not only that, you'll get plenty of sympathy, too :hug:


----------



## Havtahava

irnfit said:


> YOU'LL KNOW!!!!


LOL! So true.

Patti, yes, he will still get mats. You'll probably find them in his armpit area and behind the ears first. Some dogs, especially males seem to get them in the rear area a bit more too. Once you start seeing small mats developing, keep your eye out because they seem to multiple in a matter of hours when the blowing coat stage gets going.


----------



## lcy_pt

Havtahava said:


> LOL! So true.
> 
> Patti, yes, he will still get mats. You'll probably find them in his armpit area and behind the ears first. *Some dogs, especially males seem to get them in the rear area a bit more too.* Once you start seeing small mats developing, keep your eye out because they seem to multiple in a matter of hours when the blowing coat stage gets going.


my bold

Oh yes, yes, yes, yes, yes.....just ask Harley after our marathon butt grooming today....OMG....the matt went from his tender little butt area and continued to join up through his upper leg and was starting across his side!!! Of course DH said he was fine yesterday :doh:


----------



## fibtaylo

My pups are 9 months and Cali has just started to blow coat. We did not know it and she was wearing her collar. Needless to say, she now has a bald spot on her neck. There were about 3 mats, each the size of a silver dollar. She sat very patiently for the first one, though often giving me the evil eye. However, by the time I got about half way through the 2nd one (at about the 1.5 hour mark), which was right at the skin, she had had enough. Crying, pulling, twisting, finally knowing that I was going to keep them in a puppy cut, I just gave up and cut them out with scissors...and threw the collar in a drawer:yield:

Cali is now to the point that when she sees that I have the brush, she looks everyway but my way and won't come when she is called. She tries, very unsuccessfully to pretend that she can't hear you Of course, she is so cute while she is doing it, it is hard to get too mad.

Macie has super fine hair...you can't even tell you brushed her. By the time the brush reaches her butt, you can't tell it was brushed on her back...it is the darnedest thing I have only found 2 very small mats on her and that was right after she was groomed, so don't know if maybe the blow-dryer caused those?


----------



## good buddy

fibtaylo said:


> I have only found 2 very small mats on her and that was right after she was groomed, so don't know if maybe the blow-dryer caused those?


I've always found the worst day for mats is the day after grooming. I've always though maybe I didn't get the hair completely dry but I know better than to skip that day for combing them out!


----------



## HavaneseSoon

Your threads are scaring me now! Especially you Sharlene because our pups are so close in age!!!!!


----------



## Evye's Mom

HavaneseSoon said:


> Your threads are scaring me now! Especially you Sharlene because our pups are so close in age!!!!!


I am scared too Linda. I just read a few posts up when BC to comb/brush twice a day. So that will begin today. So far so good and everytime I say that I fear I just jinxed ourselves. I have also moved their grooming appointments up to every 2 weeks instead of 3.


----------



## HavaneseSoon

*Dexter is Blowing!*

It all started with my dh saying, "He needs a bath, he has mats around his ears!" Mind you, Dexter still feels soft and does not have a odor, so I was going to put off the bath for a few more days.

But, I had to check out those MATS that dh was talking about...., dh said the mats were around the ears. So, I checked........... OMG,  I found a mat at least 2 inches in diameter at the bottom of the right ear. At least 30 minutes later, I had it combed out.....Dexter got a treat.

Then, I got to thinking....:suspicious:if there is a MAT on the right ear...I just bet there is a MAT on the left ear! Sure enough...................30 minutes later, that large MAT was taken care of. Treat time again!

"Ok Buds!" "Tell your Mom to comb the entire ear and surrounding the ear, and just below the bottom of the ear opening...........I mean take the COMB TO THE SKIN if you want to find that MAT!"

Dexter said, "I did not like having to stay still, I was wiggling, my ears are so sensitive, but Mommy got both of the Mats out." "Mommy was nice and calm with me with all the moving around I was doing and I got a treat when it was over!

:Cry:My eyes were welling up with water because it was taking so long to work on those MATS with Dexter. But, I did it and I survived and so did Dexter and his ears. :whoo: I was not about to cut a bunch of ear hair off!

Just brushing you will not find the MAT!

It has started! At least Dexter is not long coated at this time. So, hopefully it will not be as difficult to keep up with the MATS


----------



## Patti McNeil

Wait, did Barb say it took her one and a half hours on one matt?????


----------



## HavaneseSoon

I did start from the very top of the mat, slowly combing out and isolating the mat with my fingers and trying to pull away the hairs not involved with the mat....once I had the mat, I held it in my fingers and did not let go................and started working.


----------



## HavaneseSoon

I checked one of the lower legs, just a very small mat removed....treat! Ok! Looks like I am going to have to get some carrots or an apple or something healthy to treat with!

Healthy treats anyone?


----------



## Evye's Mom

Now you are scaring me Linda. I had to go check both of their ears. No knots. I am going to be OCD BC.


----------



## HavaneseSoon




----------



## HavaneseSoon

I won't tell you I found several small mats on Dexter's lower legs.


----------



## Sandee

*Blowing Coat*

I have to say I never knew what it was called but Lukey has started. We went away for 6 days and left the boys with my Mom. We came home to one big matted puppy. She didn't brush or comb either. I have been working on poor Lukey for 4 days and am making little progress. I get an area done and move on to find the matless area has more mats. Tuesday he goes in for a puppy cut. Our new groomer does a great job with the Havs. We found with Bella it worked to do this for a year. Now her coat is silky smooth and only mats occasionally on the ears- from the three grabbing at each others ears when playing. She get very hot so in the summer we opt for the puppy cut with longer ears and tail. She seems to like it much better. I'll post a picture when he is done. I've ordered my tools for grooming myself and can't wait to get started. I use Pantene conditioner mixed with water and it seemed to keep the coat very nice and tangle free. It's so bad now nothing works.
Sandee
Bella, Tucker and Lukey (PS my birthday is next Friday. I'll be one)


----------



## Evye's Mom

Awww. Poor Lukey. We will be waiting for pictures.

Will it be Lukey's birthday Friday?


----------



## Patti McNeil

Sharlene, 
So funny because I was totally OCD with Toby today, too. I scoured his body all day today looking for anything that might be considered a matt. He's only 3 months, so maybe that's why I'm not finding anything yet.


----------



## marjrc

Yup, you'll know when it's "blowing coat" time! Too funny, Michele. lol 

This is when you'll either get the clippers out or find you have more patience than you ever thought possible.


----------



## HavaneseSoon

Well, maybe Dexter has not started blowing his coat....because I would think this is a daily thing with trying to remove the mats? Right? I do not see any mats on Dexter at all today.


----------



## good buddy

HavaneseSoon said:


> Well, maybe Dexter has not started blowing his coat....because I would think this is a daily thing with trying to remove the mats? Right? I do not see any mats on Dexter at all today.


It wasn't a daily thing here, especially right at the start. Rufus would have mats behind the ears then nothing for a few days and i would think I was in the clear...then I would find a huge mat under his tail or tiny little mats all over his belly. Once he was in full BC mode it was every day and all day. :Cry:


----------



## HavaneseSoon

Ok...............The Belly is getting trimmed very short this week! You are scaring me now!


----------



## fibtaylo

So I just read in one of the early posts to this thread that blowing coat can last for 3 YEARS...now I am really scared too. Does it go through phases of more "blowing" than others over that 3 years? 

I discovered yesterday that sometimes the comb can find the mat, but as soon as I try to find it with my fingers to work on it, it was so buried in the hair I couldn't find it...like looking for a needle in a haystack:help:


----------



## good buddy

fibtaylo said:


> So I just read in one of the early posts to this thread that blowing coat can last for 3 YEARS...now I am really scared too. Does it go through phases of more "blowing" than others over that 3 years?
> 
> I discovered yesterday that sometimes the comb can find the mat, but as soon as I try to find it with my fingers to work on it, it was so buried in the hair I couldn't find it...like looking for a needle in a haystack:help:


I think that was more like after 3 years they are fully in their adult coat. They do not blow coat for 3 whole years! No one would want one LOL! Try not to panic! When it hits you will take it a day at a time and make it through. When you find a mat with the comb you catch it in your fingers hold it near the skin to keep from pulling the skin and carefully work though it bit by bit. Use treats and praise as needed and if it gets too unbearable you can always go for a shorter cut until this stage is over.


----------



## fibtaylo

good buddy said:


> if it gets too unbearable you can always go for a shorter cut until this stage is over.


That is sort of my panic. I cut them both short last night. It was my second time grooming, first time going short, not really liking the look. Scared me to death to think I may have to keep them like that for 3 YEARS. Knowing the stage does not last the whole 3 years, I feel much better. Plus I bought that amazing new CC wood brush and the CC #5 comb, so I am ready to tackle anything:boxing:


----------



## good buddy

fibtaylo said:


> Knowing the stage does last the whole 3 years, I feel much better. Plus I bought that amazing new CC wood brush and the CC #5 comb, so I am ready to tackle anything:boxing:


Now THAT'S the right attitude!! You CAN do this! :clap2:


----------



## HavaneseSoon

Yea! Me too! :boxing: I find some mats occasionally behind the ears, but nothing major.


----------



## Mraymo

I posted this in another thread but I wanted to put it here too. I just recently tried cornstarch on mats (recommended in the Nose to Tail book) and it really helped to get the mats out. I put dipped my left thumb and index in the cornstarch then massaged it a little into the mat then I worked the mat out with the comb (starting from the outside edges as Christy described above). It just seemed to help the knots get untangled easier. It was great. Izzy will be 2 in November and seems to be blowing coat again not as bad as last year though.


----------



## william spears

Ok so I am a pro groomer in other words I do this for a living. Mostly you girls get it soooo wrong with doggy coats.

A havanese coat should not be combed dry , spray it with cris cristensen silk oil before grooming and it will never get blowy.

feed your dogs a good diet, its okay using dry foods but hell, when the zoo use them I will, until then, its au natural for me, lots of fish, lots of quality meat and lots of veg too.

i am not that interested in how good you think you are, I have seen it all before, worked all over Europe and hey, simple is as simple does.

William


----------



## Julie

William,

Since you are so good and know it all---where are the photos of your dogs to prove it?


----------



## Evye's Mom

:tape: I have 2 blowing coat so I will wait this one out.


----------



## HavaneseSoon

Tell us about the blowing coat....How did it appear? Slowly or all at once? I would like to hear the horror story so I am prepared.


----------



## HavaneseSoon

william spears said:


> Ok so I am a pro groomer in other words I do this for a living. Mostly you girls get it soooo wrong with doggy coats.
> 
> A havanese coat should not be combed dry , spray it with cris cristensen silk oil before grooming and it will never get blowy.
> 
> feed your dogs a good diet, its okay using dry foods but hell, when the zoo use them I will, until then, its au natural for me, lots of fish, lots of quality meat and lots of veg too.
> 
> i am not that interested in how good you think you are, I have seen it all before, worked all over Europe and hey, simple is as simple does.
> 
> William


This appears to be a TROLL to me.


----------



## Patti McNeil

William,
I don't understand your last sentence. "I am not that interested in how good you think you are"??? What does that mean?


----------



## Patti McNeil

Anyway......I was reading this thread because Toby is 6 months old, so I'm preparing myself for his blowing coat. I'm all about the puppy cut, so that's a start. Any other advice on how to prepare (if that's possible)?


----------



## Renee

Do you have your Chris Christensen combs and brushes yet? 
I wish I would have had them when I first got Miley. I would have saved in the end by not having to take her to the groomer as much.
I'm as frugal as you find them, but the CC combs and brushes are a "MUST HAV" with a HAV. 
Otherwise...2 words for you....PUPPY CUT.


----------



## Patti McNeil

I have the wood pin brush and the buttercomb. I think I read that I should get another type of comb also. I'll have to look for that post. Thanks!


----------



## Julie

Patti McNeil said:


> William,
> I don't understand your last sentence. "I am not that interested in how good you think you are"??? What does that mean?


I was wondering what makes HIM think we are interested in how good HE thinks HE IS?

I know I'm not....the arrogance of the statement tells me he isn't worthy of even reading.:evil:


----------



## LuvCicero

Patti McNeil said:


> William,
> I don't understand your last sentence. "I am not that interested in how good you think you are"??? What does that mean?


Patti, I don't understand that rude remark either. To put it simply...I can say that I have seen owners do better cuts on this forum than some of the pro groomer's pictures that have been posted.

If I were a pro groomer I would want to post pictures so everyone here could see how I groom a Hav!!


----------



## Patti McNeil

But, what is it we think we're so good at? Grooming, feeding, brushing? I don't recall anyone saying we think we're so good. And did anyone say anything about wanting William to be 'interested' in how good we think we are? 

I'm sure there are some reading this wishing we wouldn't even respond to such a post, but this one is just rude for no reason. I just don't get rude people. Okay, I'm done. Promise.


----------



## Julie

Life experience tells me that if you have to tell people how good you are,chances are you are not. A talented person in whatever arena doesn't need to tell others how good they are,it shows.:thumb:


----------



## Julie

Patti McNeil said:


> But, what is it we think we're so good at? Grooming, feeding, brushing? I don't recall anyone saying we think we're so good. And did anyone say anything about wanting William to be 'interested' in how good we think we are?
> 
> I'm sure there are some reading this wishing we wouldn't even respond to such a post, but this one is just rude for no reason. I just don't get rude people. Okay, I'm done. Promise.


That's the arrogance and inexperience showing-------:wink:


----------



## nancyf

william spears said:


> Ok so I am a pro groomer in other words I do this for a living. Mostly you girls get it soooo wrong with doggy coats.
> 
> A havanese coat should not be combed dry , spray it with cris cristensen silk oil before grooming and it will never get blowy.
> 
> feed your dogs a good diet, its okay using dry foods but hell, when the zoo use them I will, until then, its au natural for me, lots of fish, lots of quality meat and lots of veg too.
> 
> i am not that interested in how good you think you are, I have seen it all before, worked all over Europe and hey, simple is as simple does.
> 
> William


I got a good laugh from this one and even called my husband over to look at it! I wondered if it was a joke--'cause you know, we "girls" just don't get it.:tape:


----------



## Renee

Patti McNeil said:


> I have the wood pin brush and the buttercomb. I think I read that I should get another type of comb also. I'll have to look for that post. Thanks!


You're off to a way better start than I was when Miley was 6 months old. I was trying to make the cheap brushes and combs work. I now have the #005 Buttercomb, the Staggertooth comb for matts, and recently got the mini t-brush, which I absolutely LOVE. All three of those tools work well together. I've been working on Miley's coat this week, as matts have mysteriously appeared. But we're getting them...one by one. She will have a BEAUTIFUL coat by Saturday for our Husker football party...just have to get her a Husker bandana to complete her just-groomed look....


----------



## marjrc

nancyf said:


> I got a good laugh from this one and even called my husband over to look at it! I wondered if it was a joke--'cause you know, we "girls" just don't get it.:tape:


ound: LOL


----------



## Havtahava

william spears said:


> simple is as simple does.
> 
> William


Precisely. Simple arrogance and a know-it-all attitude doesn't bode well. It's _simply _annoying.


----------



## Sandee

william spears said:


> Ok so I am a pro groomer in other words I do this for a living. Mostly you girls get it soooo wrong with doggy coats.
> 
> A havanese coat should not be combed dry , spray it with cris cristensen silk oil before grooming and it will never get blowy.
> 
> feed your dogs a good diet, its okay using dry foods but hell, when the zoo use them I will, until then, its au natural for me, lots of fish, lots of quality meat and lots of veg too.
> 
> i am not that interested in how good you think you are, I have seen it all before, worked all over Europe and hey, simple is as simple does.
> 
> William


William,
We are are "not" professional groomers and the purpose of this thread is to encourage each other to try grooming our dogs ourselves to save some time and money. By the way-that's with positive feedback and comments.

Obviously you are not a professional or you would understand what "blowing coat" really is . We were not discussing blowey coats or static coats.

If you are not interested I would suggest you keep your arrogant comments to yourself :tape: and stay out of the forum. We are here to enjoy these threads and learn from each other.


----------



## HavaneseSoon

Don't feed the TROLLS. They just want us to reply to their nasty comments and stir problems. 

The other comb I love is my flea comb, so I can do Dexter's face. And, it also helps some with the mats.


----------



## Pixiesmom

Pixie can take hours to groom. Her hair is that nightmare combination of thick and dense-a mat factory. I can't tell when she's bc or not, because it always seems like she is. I think it's a learning curve for all of us. Our dogs' coats are not consistently the same, and of course we're all going to have a personal preference on what tools we like to use best. One size does not fit all, so to speak. I have been wanting to try the cornstarch and I keep forgetting to get some! I mainly use the Staggered CC comb, the lil' pals two sided flea comb, the #1 all systems little slicker, and my cheap Bamboo rotating tines comb (I really like it though). I bought the wooden CC brush, but I'm not using it that much anymore.


----------



## Julie

I've never had a CC comb and I made it through just fine with a cheap greyhound comb and a facial flea comb from PetEdge.:laugh: 

Quincy is almost 3 1/2


----------



## Pixiesmom

Julie, I'm too much of a novice to really appreciate the "good stuff". All I know is that staggered comb is HEAVY and could double as a weapon if needed!


----------



## Sandee

HavaneseSoon said:


> Don't feed the TROLLS. They just want us to reply to their nasty comments and stir problems.
> 
> The other comb I love is my flea comb, so I can do Dexter's face. And, it also helps some with the mats.


Sorry but it really made me angry. Won't let it happen again. 
I just bought a long handle flea comb from petedge and it is the best ever. Easier to handle than the small one. Really gets out the eye goobers.
Sandee and the gang


----------



## Janizona

I already see a lot of replies about this annoying post.:gossip: All well deserved.

But I will have to agree that a Havanese should never be combed *dry*. It doesn't really matter what you lightly spritz on the coat, you can use plain water if you want to. Try adding a small amount of conditioner to the water in your sprayer and be sure to shake it really good. I personally don't like the oil products. As you line comb or brush your dog, you lightly spray each layer. You are not looking to make it wet but just enough to keep the static down. Static electricity will make a dog mat up much faster, blowing coat or not. Static is not our friend!



william spears said:


> Ok so I am a pro groomer in other words I do this for a living. Mostly you girls get it soooo wrong with doggy coats.
> 
> A havanese coat should not be combed dry , spray it with cris cristensen silk oil before grooming and it will never get blowy.
> 
> feed your dogs a good diet, its okay using dry foods but hell, when the zoo use them I will, until then, its au natural for me, lots of fish, lots of quality meat and lots of veg too.
> 
> i am not that interested in how good you think you are, I have seen it all before, worked all over Europe and hey, simple is as simple does.
> 
> William


----------



## ShirleyH

I'm confessing to extreme ignorance. We don't have our puppy yet. What does 'blowing coat' actually mean???? Thanks.


----------



## Janizona

There are probably several threads on this subject. Try starting at page one of this thread on coat blowing. That should help you understand what you are in for. =)


----------



## Janizona

Here's another thread:
http://havaneseforum.com/showthread.php?t=9922&highlight=blowing+coat


----------



## marjrc

Yes, Shirley, please check in this part of the forum, 'grooming' and do a 'search' with the words blowing coat. There are a ton of posts on it!! lol Just a warning.......


----------



## scoobydoo

OK 31 pages later and I think I need a drink (or a long lay down in a dark room) I find Scooby hard to groom already  He always looks like he has been through a hedge backwards even right after a grooming. And now I know for a fact its gonna get worse ahhhhhh.
How can I tell which fur scooby has? 
Will I be able to get all these combs and conditioners here in Canada?
Ok so Scooby is 6 months now. So count down to cb begins .................
Ok now where were the puppy cut pics???????? lol


----------



## lcy_pt

Oh I hear you, Jo....LOL. I kept the boys in full coat until I moved....of course this was half-way through their blowing coat stage. I did have them cut down because the matting had gotten totally out of control and with so much else going on....something had to give...sigh....
That being said, I do love their shortie cuts but will probably attempt growing their coats out again.
I purchase a lot of my supplies here in Canada....combs, shampoo, etc. They're located in Ontario and I highly recommend them. Here's the link

http://www.petsupplyhouse.com/index.htm

Good luck, keep the wine handy and brusha brusha brusha :biggrin1:


----------



## marjrc

Hey Jo, don't be too discouraged. As they say "this too shall pass" and if you and Scooby can tough it out, fine. If not, he gets trimmed down and you can both relax. I don't think it's worth making the owner or the dog suffer, just to keep a coat long. After all, it's no fun for anyone if it becomes a struggle just to maintain it! 

I also order from the link Pat included. Their shipping rates are low and though there are many items you can get cheaper in the U.S., esp. at petedge.com you at least don't have to worry about paying $40-$60 customs at the border! Been there, done that ... only once!


----------



## scoobydoo

Thanks guys thats an awesome site


----------



## Forbulous

When you say "Blow Coat" what exactly IS that?
My girl is 21 months old and I have her in a puppy cut. I am not seeing any mats, buts suddenly, there are hairballs from her everywhere, where the only time I had hair on the floor before was when I brushed her....
Is THIS what you mean?


----------



## good buddy

Forbulous said:


> When you say "Blow Coat" what exactly IS that?
> My girl is 21 months old and I have her in a puppy cut. I am not seeing any mats, buts suddenly, there are hairballs from her everywhere, where the only time I had hair on the floor before was when I brushed her....
> Is THIS what you mean?


If she is 21 months, that would seem a bit old to be going through the first blow. Is she spayed?


----------



## Forbulous

Yes, she is spayed...


----------



## Evye's Mom

I am thinking, hoping, praying Evye is through the worst of it (13 months). I have to say it was not as bad as I feared. I did keep up with it daily and now I can comb her out every other day. Now if the worst has yet to come, I will be back eating my words. Bentley has to be combed daily or else..... !!

One thing I do know helped tremendously is that I have their bellies and their arm pits shaved. I dread what I would have had to deal with if I hadn't.


----------



## Poornima

good buddy said:


> If she is 21 months, that would seem a bit old to be going through the first blow. Is she spayed?


Christy, I too am having Lizzie going through some kind of coat blowing and she is 24 months +, of course it is not the first time. I vaguely remember that they go through 2nd coat blowing at 24 months or so and maybe this is it. As I wrote on the other thread, I could make a nice sized pillow stuffing out of all the hair that I am brushing out almost everyday. The mats aren't as bad as the first time and CC wood pin brush is fantastic to deal with it.


----------



## good buddy

Poornima said:


> Christy, I too am having Lizzie going through some kind of coat blowing and she is 24 months +, of course it is not the first time. I vaguely remember that they go through 2nd coat blowing at 24 months or so and maybe this is it. As I wrote on the other thread, I could make a nice sized pillow stuffing out of all the hair that I am brushing out almost everyday. The mats aren't as bad as the first time and CC wood pin brush is fantastic to deal with it.


Yikes! I thought after the original coat blow the females can blow coat again when they go through heat, but who knew they could make us crazy so many times! I can commiserate with you because Marley looks like a hot mess right now! He's been nasty with mats and his coat looks ratty, especially the top of his head!


----------



## Poornima

good buddy said:


> Yikes! I thought after the original coat blow the females can blow coat again when they go through heat, but who knew they could make us crazy so many times! I can commiserate with you because Marley looks like a hot mess right now! *He's been nasty with mats and his coat looks ratty, especially the top of his head!*




Emphasis mine! The odd thing is that, her coat looks really great! DH just mentioned this morning that her coat is getting softer and softer as she is getting older! I don't know what to make of this "blowing coat" this time around. :biggrin1:


----------



## good buddy

Poornima said:


> [/B]
> 
> Emphasis mine! The odd thing is that, her coat looks really great! DH just mentioned this morning that her coat is getting softer and softer as she is getting older! I don't know what to make of this "blowing coat" this time around. :biggrin1:


I'd love that to be true for my boys! I can remember Rufus going through this phase last year where his coat looked just awful. It was broken and thin in spots and I figured it was a combination of Marley being a pup and shredding on it and allergies. Now Marley is giong through the same thing! He's always had a beautiful coat, but the head hair is broken and makes his head look funny and last night when I was grooming him it looked like little spiders clinging all through his coat.

Rufus looks great this year, so hopefully Marley will come through this and be my handsome boy again someday!


----------



## Poornima

good buddy said:


> I'd love that to be true for my boys! I can remember Rufus going through this phase last year where his coat looked just awful. It was broken and thin in spots and I figured it was a combination of Marley being a pup and shredding on it and allergies. Now Marley is giong through the same thing! He's always had a beautiful coat, but the head hair is broken and makes his head look funny and last night when I was grooming him it looked like little spiders clinging all through his coat.
> 
> Rufus looks great this year, so hopefully Marley will come through this and be my handsome boy again someday!


No matter how bad the coat is now, they are such cute boys. I want to see some hoto:s.


----------



## good buddy

Well only cause you asked.. :redface: heehee!


----------



## Leslie

Would you look at those handsome boys! Love the outfits on your girls


----------



## HavaneseSoon

OMG! Look at those beautiful babies! 

Dexter is almost 13 months and I have not noticed a massive amount of matting through the months. The belly and under the arms are very short and the rest of the hair maybe 1 1/2 inches long. I am checking constantly for mats when Dexter is in my lap, so he gets check frequently during the day. Bathe 1x week. I am convinced clean hair prevents a lot of mats and taking care of the mats during the day.....AND a puppy cut!


----------



## Jazi

Mojito/Bruiser said:


> Now I am terrified. Bruiser and Mojito have been somewhat easy to groom. I am not looking forward to their adult coat.
> 
> Bruiser is loosing some hair. When I brush him out I am getting a few brush loads of hair. Is this normal?
> 
> Mojito is not shedding any hair however his type of coat is much different. Mojito's hair is much thicker and grows alot faster.
> 
> So far we have only come across some small mats that break up easily. I am keeping my finger's crossed.
> 
> We are going to be expert groomers before the first year is over.


My girl is ten. Very hot gere now and sge is scratching, itching, licking, hair all over the place. Could it be the onset of heat?


----------



## mudpuppymama

Jazi said:


> My girl is ten. Very hot gere now and sge is scratching, itching, licking, hair all over the place. Could it be the onset of heat?


Has she done this before when the weather gets hot? If it is something seasonal, I would think you would have seen this before she turned 10 years old. In other words, is this something new? There are many causes of itching, however it is helpful to know if this is something that occurs every year when it gets hot or not. If it is something new, one thing you may want to do is get her thyroid checked because thyroid issues can cause skin problems.


----------



## Jazi

Yes, she has done this before. I wish I had kept a diary of sorts on this. I don't think it happens every year. Usually, I will tell her groomer and she will get an oatmeal bath. Sometimes I start her back on Advantage, which I usually put her 
on during the hot months. It seems to help a lot. I have not noticed any fleas however.


----------

